# Columbia University MFA Fall 2019



## Operator (Aug 18, 2018)

That time of year again. Who's applying to Columbia U? Third time applying. This time I will be going for the Screenwriting concentration instead of Creative Producing.


----------



## Mitchomito (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi there! I will apply for the Creative Producing program. Do you know when the online application will be available?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Aug 19, 2018)

I'll be lurking around if anyone has questions.


----------



## Operator (Aug 20, 2018)

Mitchomito said:


> Hi there! I will apply for the Creative Producing program. Do you know when the online application will be available?


Last year they opened in October. So you still have time. I applied last year and the year before for Creative Producing. The material was nearly identical except the writing prompt. So I'm sure you can go to past postings here and see what you should start getting ready. Contact the people you want to write your recommendations so they can be prepared. Columbia requires three letters.


----------



## WriterK90 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm applying! I plan to work on USC and Columbia first since they are my top pics and very similar in the application process. I'm also going for the screenwriting MFA. I hope they post the prompt well before October. 

 Goodluck!


----------



## Yuk (Sep 29, 2018)

Mitchomito said:


> Hi there! I will apply for the Creative Producing program. Do you know when the online application will be available?


Online application will be available on October 1st according to their email


----------



## Mitchomito (Sep 30, 2018)

Yuk said:


> Online application will be available on October 1st according to their email


Awesome. Thank you, Yuk!


----------



## Cool_Gurl (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi there! Does anyone know if it is important to have an academic letter of recommendation or if it is okay that all three letters are professional?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Oct 13, 2018)

Cool_Gurl said:


> Hi there! Does anyone know if it is important to have an academic letter of recommendation or if it is okay that all three letters are professional?


That's a good question. I had one teacher, one professional and one personal. I think it looks good to have a different voice for each letter. But if you don't have an academic letter, I wouldn't worry too much about it, make sure there is a something else in your application that can maybe counter balance it. Good luck!


----------



## Vindhya (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey! 
I am an English major from India. Got rejected by UCLA, USC and NYU last year. Got waitlisted by Columbia last year after the interview. My deal is that I don’t have much experience and I’m 22. Was it the lack of my experience or just that written material wasn’t good enough? Should I reapply or wait for another year to gain some experience?


----------



## tisa (Oct 21, 2018)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'll be lurking around if anyone has questions.



Hi!

I see that you are at Columbia, and I want to apply there because of what I have seen on the website. But that's where my understanding ends. I was just wondering, what made you apply to columbia? what is the main difference between columbia and NYU? I'm sorry, but I live all the way in South Africa, and I don't even know anybody that has been to film shool, period. Sine you are there currently, what has your experiece been like? As in, what have you learned and how have you grown?

I'm sorry I bombarded you with questions. Please, answer as few as you wish to. But please, please, answer


----------



## LMNOP (Oct 22, 2018)

Going to finally apply for the first time. Columbia really is my only choice so just going to focus on this application and if I have time for any other schools then cool, but I'm happy with just this one. Anybody have any info on if they ever give out scholarships and how those might look?


----------



## Cool_Gurl (Oct 23, 2018)

Patrick Clement said:


> That's a good question. I had one teacher, one professional and one personal. I think it looks good to have a different voice for each letter. But if you don't have an academic letter, I wouldn't worry too much about it, make sure there is a something else in your application that can maybe counter balance it. Good luck!



Thanks Patrick! I've enjoyed reading your insight on past threads


----------



## Cool_Gurl (Oct 23, 2018)

LMNOP said:


> Going to finally apply for the first time. Columbia really is my only choice so just going to focus on this application and if I have time for any other schools then cool, but I'm happy with just this one. Anybody have any info on if they ever give out scholarships and how those might look?



I am kind of in the same boat! I pretty much only want to go to Columbia and although I may apply to NYU if I feel confident about my creative materials. I've looked into scholarships but haven't found too much. Will let you know if I find something!


----------



## RussellH (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey, I'm new to the forum. I applied to Columbia 2 years ago, got an interview and then rejected. I'm going to apply again this year since I've been able to cut my teeth more in the industry. Creative Producing. I was super nervous during my interview and as soon as I walked out knew that I was rejected, I feel a lot more confident in my abilities to speak now. Any idea what part of the application holds the most weight for CP focus?


----------



## louweaver (Oct 28, 2018)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'll be lurking around if anyone has questions.


hi Patrick, sorry if you've answered this already before, but i was just curious about the financial aspect. the tuition is staggering, and honestly scares the shit out of me. can i ask how you make it work? thanks again for being so helpful and available.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi guys, so I just applied to the UCLA Producers Program. Also, I will be applying to Columbia, NYU MBA/MFA and Chapman MBA/MFA. I'm still undecided on which are my top picks but I'm trying to treat them all as my #1 pick


----------



## Cool_Gurl (Nov 10, 2018)

Is anyone using Columbia creative material for the NYU app? Is it okay to use one script or film treatment for both...so long as it fits both prompts?


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Nov 10, 2018)

Cool_Gurl said:


> Is anyone using Columbia creative material for the NYU app? Is it okay to use one script or film treatment for both...so long as it fits both prompts?


So I think I might be using the film treatment for a couple, I don't think this affects the application. Let's see if someone else has more information.


----------



## Mitchomito (Nov 11, 2018)

Cool_Gurl said:


> Is anyone using Columbia creative material for the NYU app? Is it okay to use one script or film treatment for both...so long as it fits both prompts?


Great question. How about the Dramatic story? It's not in the screenplay format?


----------



## Frankie Bones (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm applying this year as well to Columbia.  I applied two years ago and got an interview but alas was not accepted.  I did not apply last year to Columbia but am thinking of giving it a shot again this year.  Like one other poster mentioned on this site, when I previously applied two years ago, I knew right after the interview that I bungled it.   I have a lot of interview anxiety in general, which isn't a good trait to have and something I need to work on. Hoping for better luck this time.

A couple of questions, one of which is general and one of which is more specific.

1). As a repeat applicant who actually made it to the interview stage two years ago, do you think it would be a good or bad idea to reuse those portions of the application that I previously used (and "worked!" insofar as they did the trick of getting an interview)?  I know the prompt part changes but aside from that, the writing sample and the film treatment and the autobiographical essay (as well as the visual submission) would at least in theory be able to be the ones previously used.   Not trying to overthink it, but as the old adage goes, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it", right?  or do people disagree?  I'd be curious specifically to hear the outcomes of repeat applicants who received interviews their first time applying and who either did or didn't reuse prior parts of their initial application when they reapplied.  I.e., did they tend to get invited for interviews on their second applications as well?  I was told by the student liaison who helped guide me after I received my interview invite that each year's decision making is essentially a two-stage process.  First, they make initial cuts as to whom to invite to interview and then, at the interview stage, everyone starts off in the same position (i.e., everyone equally ranked), i.e., kind of like a beauty pageant, where they throw out the results of the prior stage and treat everyone at the final round as initially equal, such that those who perform better on the interview are the ones who get the offers over those who don't interview as well.  If this is the case, it would seem like the name of the game at least initially is to just get to the interview stage.  If your initial materials are strong, as evidenced by them working when you first applied, why change them up?  I was also told that even though the committee may know you've previously applied, they essentially view each year's application afresh, so, for better or for worse, they wouldn't really know what you previously submitted anyway (unless they dug it up for some reason, which would be unusual).  At least that's what I was told, though I wonder if anyone could confirm.

2). My second question is more general.  My first time applying (when I got the interview), I listed Screenwriting alone as my intended concentration.  This time around, I was thinking of putting Screenwriting/Directing.  I may have a generally stronger interest in Screenwriting still, but I've developed an additional interest in Directing that I didn't have the first time around.  Overall, is there any benefit, or downside, to listing my intended concentration as Screenwriting/Directing as opposed to just Screenwriting, even if I ultimately may end up being Screenwriting focused at a later date?  Also, what's changed this year is that I have a visual submission to provide, which I didn't when I previously applied as a Screenwriting applicant.  Do you think an applicant with a strong visual submission would be better off listing their concentration as Screenwriting alone or Screenwriting/Directing?  Any thoughts or suggestions regarding the above would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2018)

Please add your application to this year's tracking sheet.

Graduate Film School Applications 2019

Here's the link to past year's tracking sheets:

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## RussellH (Dec 4, 2018)

Application for Columbia is in. Fingers crossed and best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2018)

RussellH said:


> Application for Columbia is in. Fingers crossed and best of luck to everyone!!


Good luck!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2018)

Application Tracking is now BUILT INTO FilmSchool.org

*Application Tracker*

Add your applications to the tracker!


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 14, 2019)

I applied to the Creative Producing Program. Fingers crossed


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 18, 2019)

Welp applied for Screenwriting..


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 18, 2019)

Operator said:


> That time of year again. Who's applying to Columbia U? Third time applying. This time I will be going for the Screenwriting concentration instead of Creative Producing.


me too


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 18, 2019)

Also, theres not way to know if you got in from the interview. I know some people who did horrible and got it. Just be yourself and if they want you they want you. I applied twice before and got an interview both times. You just never know.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jan 19, 2019)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> Good luck everyone!


Patrick's is currently at Columbia if you guys have any questions. He got accepted the 2015 season.


----------



## d890 (Jan 20, 2019)

Do we know when they send out notifications/invites for interviews?
Thanks!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2019)

d890 said:


> Do we know when they send out notifications/invites for interviews?
> Thanks!!



Welcome to the site! Please see this article for data colated from previous applications in the tracker:

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



> Columbia - Creative Producing
> 
> *FilmSchool.org Acceptance Rate:* 68.09% (32 out of 47 applications)
> *Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.13
> ...



You can also check out the tracker for previous applications to Columbia using the advanced search:

Search results for query: columbia


----------



## RussellH (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone hear anything for CP focus? Interview notifications should be coming out any day now.


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 25, 2019)

RussellH said:


> Anyone hear anything for CP focus? Interview notifications should be coming out any day now.


Nothing for me yet. The application deadline was about a week later than the previous year, it could be the case that results will be out a bit later as well.


----------



## Lalaig (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

Just to ask if  anyone received any invite for interview yet? January is almost over and going by previous yes people should have scheduled interviews already.


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 30, 2019)

Lalaig said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just to ask if  anyone received any invite for interview yet? January is almost over and going by previous yes people should have scheduled interviews already.



I guestimated the date Columbia will notify for interviews  being Feb 11th. I based it off of the  previous years for the screenwriting/directing tract. It could be a week sooner or later but it looks like Monday is a popular day of the week. I'm not sure about ofther MFA's though. Hang in there, we'll all likely hear something in the next two weeks!


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Jan 30, 2019)

Still waiting over here. I'm getting anxious.
Best wishes from across the border


----------



## RussellH (Jan 30, 2019)

Typically they notify creative production candidates first, then screenwriting/directors candidates a week or so after.
I applied for creative production, I'm tempted to email the school and see if they sent out invites but I don't want to be a hastle. Hang tight everyone!


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Jan 30, 2019)

RussellH said:


> Typically they notify creative production candidates first, then screenwriting/directors candidates a week or so after.
> I applied for creative production, I'm tempted to email the school and see if they sent out invites but I don't want to be a hastle. Hang tight everyone!


 I didn't know about this order. I applied to creative. So we should be hearing from them soon


----------



## P_Z (Jan 31, 2019)

I just got an email from Columbia to schedule an interview! I applied to the CP concentration btw.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I just got an email from Columbia to schedule an interview! I applied to the CP concentration btw.


Congrats! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kinz (Jan 31, 2019)

I got an interview for creative producing as well! just registered for it! does anyone know what to expect for these types of interviews?


----------



## RussellH (Jan 31, 2019)

Guess that means I didn't get an interview. Oh well, good luck everyone! I interviewed 2 years ago, so I can give you some insight: be confident, be yourself, if it's a right fit you'll know it.


----------



## Lalaig (Jan 31, 2019)

Good luck guys. Fingers crossed


----------



## Lalaig (Jan 31, 2019)

RussellH said:


> Guess that means I didn't get an interview. Oh well, good luck everyone! I interviewed 2 years ago, so I can give you some insight: be confident, be yourself, if it's a right fit you'll know it.




Too early to say. Probably it’s sent out in batches


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Jan 31, 2019)

Just got the email. I was asked to interview for the CP program! Anyone going to the interview in person?

I also applied to the MBA/MFA at NYU. I  know that for the MBA(STERN) they need to interview you in person. Do you think it is a good idea to contact NYU and ask about their process? It would be amazing to get to interview in both universities in person. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mitchomito (Feb 1, 2019)

I also got selected! My interview is going to be on Feb 7th.

Good luck everyone! Let's do this


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 1, 2019)

I got an email too! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kinz (Feb 1, 2019)

Mitchomito said:


> I also got selected! My interview is going to be on Feb 7th.
> 
> Good luck everyone! Let's do this


mine is the 7th too! are you going in person? we may cross paths!


----------



## Vindhya (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone from screenwriting/ directing who has heard from them yet?


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Feb 3, 2019)

Vindhya said:


> Anyone from screenwriting/ directing who has heard from them yet?


Not yet, still waiting!


----------



## LukeLeCount (Feb 4, 2019)

I am also waiting to hear back from the screenwriting/directing program for Columbia.


----------



## Gloria- (Feb 4, 2019)

LukeLeCount said:


> I am also waiting to hear back from the screenwriting/directing program for Columbia.


Same here!


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 5, 2019)

For those who chose to interview online, are we supposed to get a separate e-mail specifying which of Skype or Zoom we'll be using? I booked my interview slot but my confirmation e-mail just states "Skype or Zoom".


----------



## P_Z (Feb 5, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> For those who chose to interview online, are we supposed to get a separate e-mail specifying which of Skype or Zoom we'll be using? I booked my interview slot but my confirmation e-mail just states "Skype or Zoom".



I got an email yesterday with a link to a Zoom conference. So just wait until they get back to you I guess...


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 5, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I got an email yesterday with a link to a Zoom conference. So just wait until they get back to you I guess...


Thanks! This clarifies everything


----------



## Kinz (Feb 5, 2019)

Does anyone know how many applicants they interview vs how many they end up accepting?? I can't seem to find a clear answer online, but would really appreciate it!!! thanks!!!


----------



## d890 (Feb 5, 2019)

Also screenwriting here, still waiting for update! Fingers crossed everybody!


----------



## LukeLeCount (Feb 5, 2019)

I applied to both the Columbia screenwriting/directing program as well as NYU's graduate film program. I am from Indianapolis & am planning on moving to New York City regardless if I get in or not to try & get started in the industry. Has anyone considered what their next moves will be if they don't get in?


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 5, 2019)

Kinz said:


> Does anyone know how many applicants they interview vs how many they end up accepting?? I can't seem to find a clear answer online, but would really appreciate it!!! thanks!!!


They said they accept a total of 72people (24 for each discipline) in their online info session. I have no clue about how many they interview, but based on  past spreadsheets and threads they seem to interview quite a huge portion of applicants in comparison to other schools.


----------



## happiernow (Feb 5, 2019)

Kinz said:


> Does anyone know how many applicants they interview vs how many they end up accepting?? I can't seem to find a clear answer online, but would really appreciate it!!! thanks!!!


If you're talking at creative producing, I think they interview around 75 and accept 25.


----------



## Kinz (Feb 6, 2019)

So this might be a really silly question but my anxiety about my interview tomorrow is making me a nervous wreck and would love your opinion...

I have my nose (nostril) pierced and usually wear a small hoop in it. should I put a stud in tomorrow for the interview? or will MFA professors not care?? is anyone in the same boat with facial jewelry??? 

[I feel like this should be the least of my concerns but I just can't turn my brain off but any words of advice will be immensely helpful!!!!]


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 6, 2019)

Kinz said:


> So this might be a really silly question but my anxiety about my interview tomorrow is making me a nervous wreck and would love your opinion...
> 
> I have my nose (nostril) pierced and usually wear a small hoop in it. should I put a stud in tomorrow for the interview? or will MFA professors not care?? is anyone in the same boat with facial jewelry???
> 
> [I feel like this should be the least of my concerns but I just can't turn my brain off but any words of advice will be immensely helpful!!!!]


Usually I go with.... Do what will make you feel more comfortable. I have gone to job interviews with green dyed hair. 
Being comfortable is the most important thing. And usually teacher of the arts are more open-minded


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> Just got the email. I was asked to interview for the CP program! Anyone going to the interview in person?
> 
> I also applied to the MBA/MFA at NYU. I  know that for the MBA(STERN) they need to interview you in person. Do you think it is a good idea to contact NYU and ask about their process? It would be amazing to get to interview in both universities in person. Any thoughts?



FYI, I haven't heard from Stern yet, but the Tisch interviews will most likely be on Feb 21 and 22 according to their email. If you haven't booked your slot for Columbia yet, wouldn't hurt to choose a date close by so you don't travel twice


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 7, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> FYI, I haven't heard from Stern yet, but the Tisch interviews will most likely be on Feb 21 and 22 according to their email. If you haven't booked your slot for Columbia yet, wouldn't hurt to choose a date close by so you don't travel twice


I hope to hear soon from Stern and Tisch. The wait is killing me.


----------



## MargosMango (Feb 7, 2019)

How is everyone feeling after their interviews? Mine is on 2/19 and I'm a nervous wreck! I'm researching and practicing my responses, but still nervous something will take me by surprise. Any advice on the questions I should prepare answers for?


----------



## Mitchomito (Feb 8, 2019)

Had my interview yesterday. Lance and Jack are amazing. They asked me about my background, films and plans. Just be yourself, this is the most important thing. You're gonna be fine. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Vindhya (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone from screenwriting or directing who's heard anything?


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey @Patrick Clement can you discuss how classes work? For example, how many classes do you take in your first and second semester? Also, I heard something about "blocks"....like having your classes during the "2-9 block" and films that are optional to watch on Sundays, but that will be discussed in your morning lecture. Can you expand upon this more? 

I already read your discussion thread from last year about how much time you put into your week between classes and projects, but I was wondering the actual breakdown if you could relatively speak on it.

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 11, 2019)

Also, if anyone is flying in for their interview and needs a place to crash (for free), let me know. I'm in Brooklyn but I'll get you on the right train to your interview!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone know what time in the day they usually send out interviews?


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 11, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Anyone know what time in the day they usually send out interviews?


I received my email invitation for the Creative Producing Program at 4:45pm


----------



## Diana Dai (Feb 11, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I received my email invitation for the Creative Producing Program at 4:45pm


Thank you so much for giving me a time that I find it hard to stay up to! It's actually over 12：40 pm, the Beijing Time, due to the time difference... Can't stand the wait! I've been thinking of it the whole day... Hope I can fall asleep ASAP (⋟﹏⋞)...


----------



## Chelsie (Feb 11, 2019)

been incessantly stalking the forums since I applied and just got an interview! The time has come people


----------



## clurrm (Feb 11, 2019)

Chelsie said:


> been incessantly stalking the forums since I applied and just got an interview! The time has come people


same! good luck everyone


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

Chelsie said:


> been incessantly stalking the forums since I applied and just got an interview! The time has come people




For what program?


----------



## clurrm (Feb 11, 2019)

ash_ketchum said:


> For what program?


screenwriting/directing for me


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

I applied two times before this and got an interview both times...it was for creative producing tho :/ I’m nervous


----------



## Chelsie (Feb 11, 2019)

clurrm said:


> screenwriting/directing for me


Screenwriting and directing!


----------



## Cool_Gurl (Feb 11, 2019)

Woah thanks for the update! I’ve been stalking the forum too, glad I’m not the only one! I applied for screenwriting/directing too  




Chelsie said:


> been incessantly stalking the forums since I applied and just got an interview! The time has come people


----------



## Lundun2017 (Feb 11, 2019)

I haven't posted at all in this thread yet,  but I applied for screenwriting and directing and I have an interview too!!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

Lundun2017 said:


> I haven't posted at all in this thread yet,  but I applied for screenwriting and directing and I have an interview too!!



What time did they tell you?


----------



## Lundun2017 (Feb 11, 2019)

ash_ketchum said:


> What time did they tell you?



11pm UK time so i guess 6pm New York time


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 11, 2019)

It's funny actually, I have been watching this thread like a hawk to see who got the first interview notification for the screenwriting/directing track and out of nowhere the interview notification popped into my inbox. February 25th at 11:45 AM


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2019)

Do you think they send out rejections before or after interviews?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

Dan said:


> Do you think they send out rejections before or after interviews?


 
No


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> It's funny actually, I have been watching this thread like a hawk to see who got the first interview notification for the screenwriting/directing track and out of nowhere the interview notification popped into my inbox. February 25th at 11:45 AM




Okay they might be sending a few every 30 min who knows lol


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2019)

ash_ketchum said:


> No


Haha to which?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

Dan said:


> Haha to which?



Lol they send rejection letter way later


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2019)

Ugh not looking so hot for me then. I imagine they’d send all interview notifications at once right?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

Dan said:


> Ugh not looking so hot for me then. I imagine they’d send all interview notifications at once right?



Not necessarily...just wait until like 11:59


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 11, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got interviews!!

I am probably out like I expected. I had to rewrite my 2 page prompt within minutes of deadline so I knew it wouldn't be polished. I still would have regretted not applying though. 

Keep us updated on how your interviews go!!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 11, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got interviews!!
> 
> I am probably out like I expected. I had to rewrite my 2 page prompt within minutes of deadline so I knew it wouldn't be polished. I still would have regretted not applying though.
> 
> Keep us updated on how your interviews go!!



Wait until the night is over....I remember last time I got an invite at like 11 in the morning and anouther and 3...you never know.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 11, 2019)

ash_ketchum said:


> Wait until the night is over....I remember last time I got an invite at like 11 in the morning and anouther and 3...you never know.


 That would be awesome. I'll keep a look out.


----------



## Arr23 (Feb 11, 2019)

To past applicants and forum members, does Columbia send out all interview notifications in one day? 

Congrats those who got the interview for Screenwritig/Directing!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 11, 2019)

Arr23 said:


> To past applicants and forum members, does Columbia send out all interview notifications in one day?
> 
> Congrats those who got the interview for Screenwritig/Directing!


The last 2 or 3 years yes. It's always been around this day, a monday and apparently at 6 pm? I'm guessing its set up to auto send in a way. It's an Ivy league school after all, and they are use to "IVY Day" where all 8 schools post on the same day at once.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2019)

Friendly reminder to update your Application with the new info or add your application to the tracker if you haven't already... 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Congrats to everyone who got interviews! Don't lose faith and don't be afraid to try again next year if you haven't!


----------



## Arthur Frayn (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't think I got an interview, but congrats to everyone who did!


----------



## MaxwellRHague94 (Feb 11, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> The last 2 or 3 years yes. It's always been around this day, a monday and apparently at 6 pm? I'm guessing its set up to auto send in a way. It's an Ivy league school after all, and they are use to "IVY Day" where all 8 schools post on the same day at once.



No Ivy day is for undergrads which tends to happen at the end of March. Graduate schools don't always follow the same conventions as the undergraduate programs. Grad schools will send out batches of interviews. I'd hate to get your hopes up in case it doesn't work out, but there is still a chance you'll get an interview. So stay positive! I'd wait till the end of the week before you start feeling gloom.

All the best, no matter what


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 11, 2019)

MaxwellRHague94 said:


> No Ivy day is for undergrads which tends to happen at the end of March. Graduate schools don't always follow the same conventions as the undergraduate programs. Grad schools will send out batches of interviews. I'd hate to get your hopes up in case it doesn't work out, but there is still a chance you'll get an interview. So stay positive! I'd wait till the end of the week before you start feeling gloom.
> 
> All the best, no matter what


Yes. I didn't mean they sent it out on ivy day, I was just comparing. The day and time was pretty predictable because it's been the same for a couple years now. But there's always a chance, I agree. I hope everyone still waiting gets an interview!


----------



## Otavi. (Feb 12, 2019)

Mitchomito said:


> Had my interview yesterday. Lance and Jack are amazing. They asked me about my background, films and plans. Just be yourself, this is the most important thing. You're gonna be fine. Good luck to all of us!



same here. I had an interview with them as well!) They are really awesome


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 12, 2019)

Do they send out all the mails at once??


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 12, 2019)

Do they send out all the mails at once?


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 12, 2019)

Eshank Modi said:


> Do they send out all the mails at once?



It seems to be that way, but I’m only 90% sure about that. I would give it until the end of the week before you give up hope


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 12, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> It seems to be that way, but I’m only 90% sure about that. I would give it until the end of the week before you give up hope



Thank you so much, Cody! Good luck to you.


----------



## aprilnyc (Feb 12, 2019)

I got up in the middle of the night to check my email on the toilet and still no invite. I guess Columbia has shut the door for me. But CONGRATS TO ALL THE APPLICATIONS WHO GO AN INTERVIEW. Good Luck!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey everyone! Congrats if you got an interview. And if you didn't (and I know this is going to sound trite) who gives a shit? Keep working. There are lots of great filmmakers in film school and lots of great filmmakers NOT in grad school.



filmschool0 said:


> They said they accept a total of 72people (24 for each discipline) in their online info session. I have no clue about how many they interview, but based on  past spreadsheets and threads they seem to interview quite a huge portion of applicants in comparison to other schools.



Technically they accept about 50 as Dir/Screenwriting and students move into either screenwriting or directing after the first year. Unless they've changed it. I know they've been moving towards completly separating disciplines for the past couple of years.



Kinz said:


> So this might be a really silly question but my anxiety about my interview tomorrow is making me a nervous wreck and would love your opinion...
> 
> I have my nose (nostril) pierced and usually wear a small hoop in it. should I put a stud in tomorrow for the interview? or will MFA professors not care?? is anyone in the same boat with facial jewelry???
> 
> [I feel like this should be the least of my concerns but I just can't turn my brain off but any words of advice will be immensely helpful!!!!]



OMG, this doesn't matter AT ALL. I have tattoos on my hands and neck. I'm a chunky, almost 40 years old former convict with a weird haircut. Don't let that stuff throw you off your game!


MargosMango said:


> How is everyone feeling after their interviews? Mine is on 2/19 and I'm a nervous wreck! I'm researching and practicing my responses, but still nervous something will take me by surprise. Any advice on the questions I should prepare answers for?



Be cool.
Be honest.
Be relaxed.

Everything after that is out of your hands!


Mitchomito said:


> Had my interview yesterday. Lance and Jack are amazing. They asked me about my background, films and plans. Just be yourself, this is the most important thing. You're gonna be fine. Good luck to all of us!



Great advice!


Deleted member 21360 said:


> Hey @Patrick Clement can you discuss how classes work? For example, how many classes do you take in your first and second semester? Also, I heard something about "blocks"....like having your classes during the "2-9 block" and films that are optional to watch on Sundays, but that will be discussed in your morning lecture. Can you expand upon this more?
> 
> I already read your discussion thread from last year about how much time you put into your week between classes and projects, but I was wondering the actual breakdown if you could relatively speak on it.
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah I sort of broke it down in a previous thread.
Basically classes are 3 hours long and run through the day from like 10am until I think the latest class is 9pm?
The department sets your schedule for the first year, I think. So you don't pick. I think you CAN take more classes. One  or two more if you want.

I'd have to look back, but I'm pretty sure I took extra classes so my last semester was lighter. Basically if you take four classes each semester you will be on to graduate. It's not super complicated. Each discipline Dir/Scr/Prod has their own requirements in your 2nd/3rd years.

I don't know what that "blocks" thing is. Sorry?

Dan Kleinman has a screening series on Sundays where he screens short films. It's not a class it's just a series. You should go if you can!

In the second year Eric Mendelsohn also has a thing called "film club" on some Saturdays. Worth checking out.


----------



## Kinz (Feb 12, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hey everyone! Congrats if you got an interview. And if you didn't (and I know this is going to sound trite) who gives a shit? Keep working. There are lots of great filmmakers in film school and lots of great filmmakers NOT in grad school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!!! ?????? you’re the best!

do you know by chance how many they admit for creative producing? is it less than screenwriting/directing???


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 12, 2019)

Received an email today that my interview will be with Jack Lechner and Lance Weiler.


----------



## Lalaig (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats to all who got the emails and best of luck.

So does it mean that those of us that haven’t received any interview emails aren’t successful? ?

Does anyone knows if there any chance that another waves of invite will go out?

Will it be proper to contact team?


----------



## d890 (Feb 13, 2019)

Got an email from Columbia on Feb 11th for an interview!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'm a chunky, almost 40 years old former convict with a weird haircut.


So you're not an old guy with white hair? ?


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 13, 2019)

It’s strange to figure out whether to follow this website or the university . When I called them to ask about the notification, they asked me to wait until March and here most of them have already got the mail. ‘Such websites are not reliable’ is what they said. Now, I’m in a fix.


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 14, 2019)

Eshank Modi said:


> It’s strange to figure out whether to follow this website or the university . When I called them to ask about the notification, they asked me to wait until March and here most of them have already got the mail. ‘Such websites are not reliable’ is what they said. Now, I’m in a fix.


March is when the final admission results come out which is probably why they told you so. The email notifications coming in now are for interviews


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2019)

Eshank Modi said:


> ‘Such websites are not reliable’ is what they said.


How dare they!! 

But their policy may change from year to year.


----------



## miqueld (Feb 15, 2019)

I was accepted for an interview but it's not until the middle of March (over a month away).  Why is it so late?  Don't they send acceptance letters around that time?   I applied for screenwriting/directing.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 15, 2019)

miqueld said:


> I was accepted for an interview but it's not until the middle of March (over a month away).  Why is it so late?  Don't they send acceptance letters around that time?   I applied for screenwriting/directing.


Did you get the email on Monday? Based on last year, a lot of people interviewed in mid March and decisions came out around the 24th.


----------



## miqueld (Feb 15, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Did you get the email on Monday? Based on last year, a lot of people interviewed in mid March and decisions came out around the 24th.


Hi!  Yes, I received the email and sccheduled my interview on monday.  I scheduled it as soon as I received the email but there were only a few slots available.  Maybe my interviewers are only available those days?


----------



## miqueld (Feb 15, 2019)

miqueld said:


> Hi!  Yes, I received the email and sccheduled my interview on monday.  I scheduled it as soon as I received the email but there were only a few slots available.  Maybe my interviewers are only available those days?


by "those days" I meant the three days in March I was able to choose from


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 15, 2019)

miqueld said:


> by "those days" I meant the three days in March I was able to choose from


That may just have been the time slots they gave you to pick from. They probably didn't give everyone the full month of slots. I didn't get an interview from them so others may chime in with how many options they got to choose from. 

Good luck on your interview!!


----------



## Chelsie (Feb 15, 2019)

I also only had two days available to schedule my interview and found it weird. I reread the interview email though and it said that you are assigned two specific professors to interview you. So each interviewer must only have a few candidates they are assigned to interview.


----------



## Isabehl (Feb 15, 2019)

miqueld said:


> Hi!  Yes, I received the email and sccheduled my interview on monday.  I scheduled it as soon as I received the email but there were only a few slots available.  Maybe my interviewers are only available those days?


When I went to schedule my interview on Monday evening the only options were March 1st or 8th and it was the same on Wednesday evening when I went to finally schedule it, but I thought I saw somebody say they got a March 13th interview. Were you offered different dates?

On a separate note... just curious, when everyone submitted their material for the screenwriting/directing program, did you include your name, birthday, program, and title on all documents? I felt like I only saw that specific direction mentioned in one place while applying and I think it was on some general application requirements page, but not the specific program's list.


----------



## miqueld (Feb 15, 2019)

My date is later in the month, I believe the 18th/19th.  Also, I did include my name but not all the other information.  I would be very surprised if you needed all of that on each document.


----------



## Isabehl (Feb 15, 2019)

miqueld said:


> My date is later in the month, I believe the 18th/19th.  Also, I did include my name but not all the other information.  I would be very surprised if you needed all of that on each document.


Yeah, I was surprised by it, but on the graduate admissions requirement page it said  "all submitted creative materials must clearly bear the applicant's name, date of birth, name of program to which he or she is applying, and title of the material" but the actual creative materials page/list didn't say anything about that so I was just remembering that I almost didn't see that part before submitting and wondered if it was actually necessary in the end.


----------



## Isabehl (Feb 15, 2019)

Has anybody else received an email with the names of their interviewers? I only received the initial invite and the confirmation immediately after I scheduled.


----------



## kaiyuezhao (Feb 15, 2019)

Diana Dai said:


> Thank you so much for giving me a time that I find it hard to stay up to! It's actually over 12：40 pm, the Beijing Time, due to the time difference... Can't stand the wait! I've been thinking of it the whole day... Hope I can fall asleep ASAP (⋟﹏⋞)...


Hi Diana, 
I'm Kaiyue Zhao. I applied for several MFA programs as well. Do you have WeChat? Mine is: aiyayueyue ~ Looking forward  to talk with you about the posy-application experience.

Sincerely,
Kaiyue Zhao
2.15.2019


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 15, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> Has anybody else received an email with the names of their interviewers? I only received the initial invite and the confirmation immediately after I scheduled.




After I confirmed my interview, they sent an email reminder with the names of the interviewers.


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 15, 2019)

miqueld said:


> I was accepted for an interview but it's not until the middle of March (over a month away).  Why is it so late?  Don't they send acceptance letters around that time?   I applied for screenwriting/directing.




To my knowledge they’re just finishing up CP interviews, so they’re probably just starting your batch. I wouldn’t worry too much.


----------



## Rana Attia (Feb 15, 2019)

so if you didn't get an email about an interview then you're automatically rejected or is there the slightest chance that they accept people without interviews?


----------



## miqueld (Feb 16, 2019)

Rana Attia said:


> so if you didn't get an email about an interview then you're automatically rejected or is there the slightest chance that they accept people without interviews?


I would be very surprised if they accepted people without interviews, especially since some people who have interviews will undoubtedly be rejected.


----------



## Lexthescreenwriter (Feb 16, 2019)

I received my interview email on Tuesday and signed up for an interview on February 19 for the MFA in screenwriting/ Directing. But I have yet to receive an email telling me who will be conducting the interview.


----------



## Lexthescreenwriter (Feb 16, 2019)

Deleted member 21360 said:


> After I confirmed my interview, they sent an email reminder with the names of the interviewers.


Did you schedule your interview for in person or over a skype call?


----------



## miqueld (Feb 16, 2019)

Lexthescreenwriter said:


> Did you schedule your interview for in person or over a skype call?


I personally did Skype


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 16, 2019)

Lexthescreenwriter said:


> Did you schedule your interview for in person or over a skype call?




In person, as I live in NYC.


----------



## Tarav92 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hiiii, I've just discovered this thread, my interview is on March 6th, directing/screenwriting. 
Are there any international applicants here? ?
Good luck everyone!!! ?


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 17, 2019)

Tarav92 said:


> Hiiii, I've just discovered this thread, my interview is on March 6th, directing/screenwriting.
> Are there any international applicants here? ?
> Good luck everyone!!! ?


Hey, congratulations! 
When did you get your interview notification?


----------



## Tarav92 (Feb 17, 2019)

Eshank Modi said:


> Hey, congratulations!
> When did you get your interview notification?


Thanks! Feb 12, 6pm


----------



## Winnie850717 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi guys!
Quick question for those that has already had an interview for Creative Producing, who were the professors?
Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 17, 2019)

Winnie850717 said:


> Hi guys!
> Quick question for those that has already had an interview for Creative Producing, who were the professors?
> Thanks!




I don’t think everyone has the same ones, but I had Jack Lechner and Lance Weiler.


----------



## adelaidepal (Feb 18, 2019)

Deleted member 21360 said:


> I don’t think everyone has the same ones, but I had Jack Lechner and Lance Weiler.


D
Didyou get an email revealing their names prior to your interview? It's weird my confirmation email didn't mention anything..


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Feb 18, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Hi Eliza! Did you get an email revealing their names prior to your interview? It's weird my confirmation email didn't mention anything..




Yes, they sent an email closer to the day of with their names.


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 18, 2019)

I have my interview in three days and still no email about the interviewers ?


----------



## Winnie850717 (Feb 18, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I have my interview in three days and still no email about the interviewers ?


Probably tomorrow’s the day! I have mine in 2days, and I just got the mail yesterday.
No worries, they’ll sent them.


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 18, 2019)

Winnie850717 said:


> Probably tomorrow’s the day! I have mine in 2days, and I just got the mail yesterday.
> No worries, they’ll sent them.


Haha thanks for the info! This whole application process is getting me nervous over the smallest things  ?


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

Have any Dir/ Scr had their interviews yet? Curious as to how they're carried out...

Also, might anyone know if Columbia has rolling admissions? Seems like they reach out with admission decisions at different dates? Please correct me if I'm wrong... Interviewing next week and I'm stressing out a teeny tiny bit.


----------



## miqueld (Feb 19, 2019)

d890 said:


> Have any Dir/ Scr had their interviews yet? Curious as to how they're carried out...
> 
> Also, might anyone know if Columbia has rolling admissions? Seems like they reach out with admission decisions at different dates? Please correct me if I'm wrong... Interviewing next week and I'm stressing out a teeny tiny bit.


Looking forward to hearing about your interview! I have mine in exactly a month... I'd much rather do it sooner than later.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 21, 2019)

Just finished my interview. I was interviewed by Jack Lechner & Lance Weiler. I was super nervous and I know that my English suffered from it. My recommendation is: be yourself and portray what makes you unique in your answers.

Also, try to make the most out of every question. I felt that my interview could have been very short but I tried to prolongate most of my answers into conversations.

BTW. They had definitely seen my short films and read my writing samples.


Good luck to all of you. The next following weeks will be the longest of my life.


----------



## d890 (Feb 22, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> Just finished my interview. I was interviewed by Jack Lechner & Lance Weiler. I was super nervous and I know that my English suffered from it. My recommendation is: be yourself and portray what makes you unique in your answers.
> 
> Also, try to make the most out of every question. I felt that my interview could have been very short but I tried to prolongate most of my answers into conversations.
> 
> ...


Hi and thank you for sharing! I hope you get in! Could you share any questions you might remember? Or topics? Thanks!


----------



## d890 (Feb 22, 2019)

Winnie850717 said:


> Probably tomorrow’s the day! I have mine in 2days, and I just got the mail yesterday.
> No worries, they’ll sent them.


How was your interview??


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi guys
For those who got an interview, did you  get an email? 
I haven't heard anything at all and I am so stressed 
where do you check  you application status?
please help me


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 25, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> Hi guys
> For those who got an interview, did you  get an email?
> I haven't heard anything at all and I am so stressed
> where do you check  you application status?
> please help me


I got an email and there it said to go into my application. Inside the application my status had changed and I could schedule an interview.


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

thank you
where is "my application"?


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

What is the website, so I can check mine?


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 25, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> What is the website, so I can check mine?


This is the one Application Management


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> This is the one Application Management



Thank you too much for being such an angel and responding to me 
There is nothing that shows the status of my application here . 
it is like this (attached an screen shot)
is yours different?


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 25, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> Thank you too much for being such an angel and responding to me
> There is nothing that shows the status of my application here .
> it is like this (attached an screen shot)
> is yours different?


Just above the checklist I had a "Interview schedule message"


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> Just above the checklist I had a "Interview schedule message"



Ok , Thank you so much


----------



## d890 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi all just did my yesterday! Went well I think. Super friendly faculty, just wanted to understand what drives me, why grad school now, and what I want to use it for in the future. Really, just be you, dress smart casual, and try not to be worried -- I feel like that can hindrance the good rapport. Also, they def had read my samples and statement with care, and watched my video submission. Good luck!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2019)

d890 said:


> Hi all just did my yesterday! Went well I think. Super friendly faculty, just wanted to understand what drives me, why grad school now, and what I want to use it for in the future. Really, just be you, dress smart casual, and try not to be worried -- I feel like that can hindrance the good rapport. Also, they def had read my samples and statement with care, and watched my video submission. Good luck!


Nice! Be sure to update your application with how it went. Good luck!


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey everyone, just checking in. I had my interview yesterday, in person,  with Andy Bienen and Jodie Markell and similar to what @d890 said, the whole affair was very laid back. We started off the interview with the basic introductions and whatnot, with a big focus on where I came from. This was quite the same as my interview with AFI and it's a pretty easy going way to start off the interview. From that point, Andy took control of the interview more or less, with the majority of questions coming from him and concerning the writing samples in my submission. We spent a good chunk of time on this as the pair seemed really interested both in what I had already produced as a writer and what ideas I had for future pieces. We went over my treatment for a potential film and talked about sources of inspiration for me. Being that I'm a huge horror fan, they asked what horror creators I was a fan of. Lastly, Andy was really focused on my familial background and wanted to know more because I didn't really mention them at all in any of my essays, kind of put me in a weird spot because I wasn't really expecting it and if I had one area to criticize about my performance in the interview, it would be in this area. All in all interview took about 35 minutes or so, but it absolutely flew by. Overall, I think it went really well. 


Side note: For those of you interviewing in person at Columbia, they give you a flash drive with a link and password to see all of the student films from the previous year. A neat little gift to be sure. 

Best of luck to all of you that will be interviewing soon.


----------



## Laika (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi everyone, I just finished my interview on zoom. 2 professors interviewed me, but basically one of them raise questions and react with u. They're friendly and glad to show the positive attitude to u. Most questions are about my portfolio, remember that the writing materials could be as important as your video. They also asked me some questions about my taste of film like what genre do I prefer and what's my fav film. And finally they gave me a chance to say my questions about  the university.
Be relaxed and just believe in who u r! Make sure that you express what you want them to know and it's okay since they r very kind and patient.


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 27, 2019)

Laika said:


> Hi everyone, I just finished my interview on zoom. 2 professors interviewed me, but basically one of them raise questions and react with u. They're friendly and glad to show the positive attitude to u. Most questions are about my portfolio, remember that the writing materials could be as important as your video. They also asked me some questions about my taste of film like what genre do I prefer and what's my fav film. And finally they gave me a chance to say my questions about  the university.
> Be relaxed and just believe in who u r! Make sure that you express what you want them to know and it's okay since they r very kind and patient.


Who did you interview with?


----------



## Laika (Feb 27, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Who did you interview with?


Sry I don't remember either one's name since I was a little bit distracted because of nervousness. All I can say is they are both male. lol


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 27, 2019)

Laika said:


> Sry I don't remember either one's name since I was a little bit distracted because of nervousness. All I can say is they are both male. lol


It’s all good, just curious lol. I was the same way though, because either they didn’t give me their names or if they did I was too nervous to pay attention. I ended up finding them on the faculty website after though.


----------



## adelaidepal (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey guys got my interview today with Lance and Jack!  They told me I was the second to last person to interview for Creative Producing, so the wait starts now... We're hearing end of march, right? I wonder why the decision process is so long


----------



## happiernow (Feb 28, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Hey guys got my interview today with Lance and Jack!  They told me I was the second to last person to interview for Creative Producing, so the wait starts now... We're hearing end of march, right? I wonder why the decision process is so long


most of the old spreadsheets say early/mid-march. Last year the earliest acceptance was march 9th. 
Did they say end of march?


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2019)

I interviewed on Tuesday with two very nice professors whose names I didn't catch (d'oh). My experience with it was good and generally similar to what people have already said. I'd highlight the following points for anyone interviewing at Columbia in the future or another MFA since they're probably looking for the same things:

Make sure they know that writing (or directing or producing) is your passion. Talk about what you're working on at the moment and make it clear that writing is a constant presence in your life...
They want to know that you can collaborate and take instruction. I think that's really what these interviews are all about. These places aren't charm schools and you don't have to boast the charisma of a young Warren Beatty to stand out. But you do need to demonstrate an enthusiasm for improving your craft, developing works with other people & showing an interest in writing about people and subjects outside your immediate life. That last point is probably more pertinent if you're a white guy from El Lay like me but they don't want to accept 15 people who write about straight white Millennials trying to make it in the big city. If your portfolio/samples showcased a more diverse set of characters and stories (as mine did), you're in good shape. If it didn't, you may want to mention something you're working on that deviates from the norm.
Don't sweat it. My interviewers were very pleasant, they're not prosecutors, they want you to do well and if you've ever spent time around professional writers, awkwardness and flop sweat are not impediments to success in the profession.

Hope this helps!


----------



## adelaidepal (Feb 28, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> most of the old spreadsheets say early/mid-march. Last year the earliest acceptance was march 9th.
> Did they say end of march?


Hmmm i can't remember now... I dont think it was them but a student from the program who was there to answer questions. But maybe she was wrong


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 28, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Hmmm i can't remember now... I dont think it was them but a student from the program who was there to answer questions. But maybe she was wrong


I had my interview last week, Jack and Lance told me to wait a couple of weeks. They mentioned that mid March was the time when we could be getting news.


----------



## Stephaniedupont (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi everyone long time lurker here. I was wondering if anyone from screenwriting/directing has been interviewed by Rania Attieh? If so how was your interview?


----------



## Chelsie (Mar 5, 2019)

Stephaniedupont said:


> Hi everyone long time lurker here. I was wondering if anyone from screenwriting/directing has been interviewed by Rania Attieh? If so how was your interview?



Hey Stephanie! I had my interview with Katherine Dieckmann and Rania Attieh. They were both really nice and personable, albeit my interview felt short (It ran about 25 minutes out of the 30 of the allotted time). I talked for about 10-15 minutes and then they opened the floor up for questions I had about the program which took up the remainder of the time. Katherine did most of the question asking and talking but Rania did chime in every now and then and was super nice. I was pretty surprised (and initially thrown off) by how soon they asked me to ask them questions about the program, but I think each professor just runs their interviews differently. Hope that helps!


----------



## miqueld (Mar 5, 2019)

Has anyone had an interview with Austin or Jon? Also, has anyone heard anything back yet?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 7, 2019)

According to last year’s thread, people received phone calls this weekend about CP, starting on the Friday night...... so we could be finding out as soon as tomorrow..... 

Do you guys think it’s likely?? Has their schedule matched consistently to last year? 

The wait is killing me ahhhhhhh!


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 7, 2019)

Kinz said:


> According to last year’s thread, people received phone calls this weekend about CP, starting on the Friday night...... so we could be finding out as soon as tomorrow.....
> 
> Do you guys think it’s likely?? Has their schedule matched consistently to last year?
> 
> The wait is killing me ahhhhhhh!



This is killing me too! So far they have been consistant with their interview notification schedule from previous years, so this weekend may be it! The suspense!!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 7, 2019)

wooah no way? as soon as tomorrow??


----------



## Yuk (Mar 7, 2019)

I wish schools would just post the dates they send out final admissions decisions like AFI ? the wait is killing me


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't know if I'm ready for this... I thought I would have one more week to chill haha


----------



## clurrm (Mar 7, 2019)

Kinz said:


> According to last year’s thread, people received phone calls this weekend about CP, starting on the Friday night...... so we could be finding out as soon as tomorrow.....
> 
> Do you guys think it’s likely?? Has their schedule matched consistently to last year?
> 
> The wait is killing me ahhhhhhh!


considering interviews go until march 20th (for screenwriting/directing, at least), we probably won't hear anything til later this month


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

Not sure about Creative Producing, but my interviewer mentioned that they were looking at mid-March for decision notifications to be sent out for the Screenwriting/Directing track. Hope this helps.


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 7, 2019)

clurrm said:


> considering interviews go until march 20th (for screenwriting/directing, at least), we probably won't hear anything til later this month


They wouldn't notify the CP before all the other film applicants are done with their interview?


----------



## Yuk (Mar 7, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> They wouldn't notify the CP before all the other film applicants are done with their interview?


The interviewers mentioned that we would hear back by mid March. I doubt that the schedule of other programs affect our notification date.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 7, 2019)

Kinz said:


> THANK YOU!!!! ?????? you’re the best!
> 
> do you know by chance how many they admit for creative producing? is it less than screenwriting/directing???


I believe they admit about 25 producing to 50 Dir/Scr students.


Chris W said:


> So you're not an old guy with white hair? ?


Not yet!


Eshank Modi said:


> It’s strange to figure out whether to follow this website or the university . When I called them to ask about the notification, they asked me to wait until March and here most of them have already got the mail. ‘Such websites are not reliable’ is what they said. Now, I’m in a fix.


I'd say look over the past couple of years of google sheets and there is a pretty consistent pattern. The person you spoke to on the phone? They've probably taken 50 calls that day from prospective students. 


Rana Attia said:


> so if you didn't get an email about an interview then you're automatically rejected or is there the slightest chance that they accept people without interviews?


Unlike some other schools, CU doesn't admit without an interview. If you didn't get an interview invite, I'd say changes are likely you will not get an acceptance. 


miqueld said:


> I personally did Skype


I also Skyped in and was accepted. I don't think there is a correlation between acceptances and interview type. Although long term that info would be interesting. maybe it should be added to the spreadsheet?


d890 said:


> Also, might anyone know if Columbia has rolling admissions? Seems like they reach out with admission decisions at different dates?


They don't have rolling admissions but dates vary because there is an interview date, a notification date (different from Prod and Scr/Dir) and a late admission date (aka waitlist date).


clurrm said:


> considering interviews go until march 20th (for screenwriting/directing, at least), we probably won't hear anything til later this month


I believe Producers and Dir/Scr have different notification dates, but I could be wrong.


adelaidepal said:


> They wouldn't notify the CP before all the other film applicants are done with their interview?


I think this is how it works, but I'm not sure.


Congrats everyone on your interviews!


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 8, 2019)

I know that every time this weekend I get a call from an unknown number my heart is going to stop! I really hope this is the weekend!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 8, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> I know that every time this weekend I get a call from an unknown number my heart is going to stop! I really hope this is the weekend!


Yep me too! although I have the feeling it will be for next week


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 8, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Yep me too! although I have the feeling it will be for next week



Fingers crossed for everyone on the forum!


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 8, 2019)

I just had my interview. Don't have time to write up the experience at the moment, but just wanted y'all to know they said Screenwriting/Directing interviews were wrapping up and notifications would go out at the beginning of April!
(Also sorry if this has already been shared - haven't had a chance to read new postings yet either!)


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 8, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> I just had my interview. Don't have time to write up the experience at the moment, but just wanted y'all to know they said Screenwriting/Directing interviews were wrapping up and notifications would go out at the beginning of April!
> (Also sorry if this has already been shared - haven't had a chance to read new postings yet either!)


Beginning of April sounds so far away, but then I realized it is only 3 weeks away. Here’s to waiting with baited breath for another three weeks. Hope the interview went well btw


----------



## filmschool0 (Mar 9, 2019)

Did anyone receive a call? Maybe we're meant to hear back next week.


----------



## P_Z (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey guys! Are you waiting to hear back from CP? I remember in my interview they told me that decisions would be sent mid to late march...


----------



## filmschool0 (Mar 9, 2019)

P_Z said:


> Hey guys! Are you waiting to hear back from CP? I remember in my interview they told me that decisions would be sent mid to late march...


Hey , I'm a CP applicant and I was told we'll hear back mid March as well. Last year they sent out notifications on the weekend of March 10th so I thought this week might be it.


----------



## Kinz (Mar 10, 2019)

CP Applicant here! I logged onto my application and the interview notification from before is gone. Is this the case for everyone else???


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 10, 2019)

Alright, just got back from New York! It sounds like most people on here have already interviewed.. but here's my bit just in case it helps.

When I first arrived there were two student representatives to check you in and answer any questions (interview or otherwise) while you wait.

I never received an email with the names of my interviewers, just a general confirmation of time and place, but it ended up being with Trey Ellis and Carol Littleton (I believe it was her - looking at the faculty page). The interview started really casually. They asked where exactly I was from and it turns out they had both been to my little town in California! After talking about that for a while we jumped into the interview more fully with Professor Ellis asking the majority of questions. I'm having such a hard time remembering what exactly they asked, but it was basically to learn what I've been watching, what inspires me, what I do for a living, what kind of stories I want to tell, why Columbia/the east coast, and because they know I'm interested in television they spent some time getting to know what I like to watch and just my interest in that in general.

Then it was time for my questions. To be honest that part felt like it went on forever, haha. The interview lasted 30 minutes and I feel like the question portion was, at the very least, 15 minutes of it. I would ask a question, they would answer, and then they would look expectantly at me for the next one.

All in all the interview definitely had that conversational tone/aspect to it like everyone else experienced with their interviewers, but one difference was that they didn't ask about any of my submitted materials at all aside from some points from my personal statement.

Overall, I think it went well. It's a very competitive program and I didn't leave there thinking "I'm in," but I felt like I gave it my best and hopefully they saw that.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 10, 2019)

Kinz said:


> CP Applicant here! I logged onto my application and the interview notification from before is gone. Is this the case for everyone else???


It disappeared for me too. I think that means that next week we should know if we are in. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 10, 2019)

Kinz said:


> CP Applicant here! I logged onto my application and the interview notification from before is gone. Is this the case for everyone else???


Same here! It's been like that for a while, so I thought we would be meeting our fate this weekend. I can't stand the wait any longer ? next week has to be it!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 10, 2019)

Do they have to call us over the weekend? It could be during the week, right?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 10, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Do they have to call us over the weekend? It could be during the week, right?


last year it was over the weekend!


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 10, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Do they have to call us over the weekend? It could be during the week, right?



It seems like last year was over the weekend, but the prior year was at the end of this upcoming week. I feel like we should still know very soon!


----------



## P_Z (Mar 11, 2019)

I just got the call! I'm In!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 11, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I just got the call! I'm In!


Congratulations! For CP I take it?


----------



## P_Z (Mar 11, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Congratulations! For CP I take it?



Yes, CP.


----------



## Kinz (Mar 11, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I just got the call! I'm In!


congrats!!! who interviewed you and who called you?? ah so exciting!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 11, 2019)

P_Z said:


> Yes, CP.


Great to hear! Hopefully Screenwriting/directing applicants start hearing back by the end of the month, but at least we know the decision process is underway


----------



## P_Z (Mar 11, 2019)

Kinz said:


> congrats!!! who interviewed you and who called you?? ah so exciting!



I was interviewed by Ira Deutchman and Blythe Frank, I think, but Jack Lechner called me.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 11, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I just got the call! I'm In!


Congrats! So they're actually making calls on a weekday this time.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 11, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I just got the call! I'm In!


Congrats!!!!! That's amazing.


Now my anxiety will be uncontrollable. I'm running to pick up everytime.


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 11, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I was interviewed by Ira Deutchman and Blythe Frank, I think, but Jack Lechner called me.



Congratulations!! I’m so glad to hear that the calls are going out this week. Now to anxiously wait by the phone ??


----------



## Kinz (Mar 11, 2019)

P_Z said:


> I was interviewed by Ira Deutchman and Blythe Frank, I think, but Jack Lechner called me.


what was the phone call like? what did he say?  

ahhh i wish i knew how many people they call a day


----------



## d890 (Mar 11, 2019)

Kinz said:


> what was the phone call like? what did he say?
> 
> ahhh i wish i knew how many people they call a day


oh my god congrats! i am currently abroad and my phone listed in my application is off... do you think they would email me if they cant find me?? should i call them and tell them?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 11, 2019)

guys, Ira just called me!! I'M IN I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 11, 2019)

Kinz said:


> guys, Ira just called me!! I'M IN I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Mitchomito (Mar 11, 2019)

Congrats you guys!!! @Kinz @P_Z 

Do you know if they're going to call people that got in tomorrow? My gf just got accepted for an MPA at Columbia-SIPA today. Hope we can celebrate together hahah


----------



## Kinz (Mar 11, 2019)

Mitchomito said:


> Congrats you guys!!! @Kinz @P_Z
> 
> Do you know if they're going to call people that got in tomorrow? My gf just got accepted for an MPA at Columbia-SIPA today. Hope we can celebrate together hahah



thank you!!! they usually do it over the course of 3 days!!! sending you good vibes, and congrats to your gf!!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 12, 2019)

Now that I know calls are being made my heart is beating so fast and I can't let go of my phone. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## d890 (Mar 12, 2019)

Kinz said:


> thank you!!! they usually do it over the course of 3 days!!! sending you good vibes, and congrats to your gf!!


Is this for CP only????


----------



## Kinz (Mar 12, 2019)

d890 said:


> Is this for CP only????


yes  screenwriting and directing are a bit later!


----------



## filmschool0 (Mar 12, 2019)

Day 2 everyone ??


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 12, 2019)

Seems quiet today, so maybe we’ll have some calls tomorrow?


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 12, 2019)

I wonder how they call international students.. via phone? quite expensive -)


----------



## Yuk (Mar 12, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> I wonder how they call international students.. via phone? quite expensive -)


Based on past threads they seem to call them via phone


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 12, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> I wonder how they call international students.. via phone? quite expensive -)


Haha im sure they can afford it


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 12, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Haha im sure they can afford it


yeah.. indeed -)


----------



## filmschool0 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nobody was called yesterday. I wonder if the same 3 day rule is applied this year ?


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 13, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> Nobody was called yesterday. I wonder if the same 3 day rule is applied this year ?


whats the rule?


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 13, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> Nobody was called yesterday. I wonder if the same 3 day rule is applied this year ?


Dont you think people were called but just not anyone on the forum?


----------



## Laika (Mar 13, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Dont you think people were called but just not anyone on the forum?


Yeah, make sense.


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 13, 2019)

Any updates on screenwriting/Directing decisions?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

update: i just got a second call to accept me, i guess i was put on two lists accidentally! but they are officially calling again today so keep your phones handy!!!!!?


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 13, 2019)

Vindhya said:


> Any updates on screenwriting/Directing decisions?


On Friday they told me notifications would be going out in early April


----------



## Yuk (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinz said:


> update: i just got a second call to accept me, i guess i was put on two lists accidentally! but they are officially calling again today so keep your phones handy!!!!!?


Thanks for the update! I hope we get more acceptance posts on the thread


----------



## Yuk (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinz said:


> update: i just got a second call to accept me, i guess i was put on two lists accidentally! but they are officially calling again today so keep your phones handy!!!!!?


And I hope you don't mind me asking but who made the second call?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

Yuk said:


> And I hope you don't mind me asking but who made the second call?


It was Lance!


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh man fingers cross that today is a good day for many of us!!


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Oh man fingers cross that today is a good day for many of us!!


good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinz said:


> update: i just got a second call to accept me, i guess i was put on two lists accidentally! but they are officially calling again today so keep your phones handy!!!!!?


Congratsx2


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Congratsx2


thank you!!!! crossing my fingers for everyone here!!!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 13, 2019)

Guys i got in!!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Guys i got in!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 13, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Guys i got in!!


Congrats!!!!
Are they also telling you about financial aid? Or does that come afterwards?


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 13, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> Congrats!!!!
> Are they also telling you about financial aid? Or does that come afterwards?


Thank you!! No they didnt mention everything about financial aid - i asked asked during my interview and jack had told me it was something separate


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Guys i got in!!


congrats!!!! guess this means we’ll be (hopefully) seeing each other in the Fall!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinz said:


> congrats!!!! guess this means we’ll be (hopefully) seeing each other in the Fall!


Cant wait! Good luck everyone!! The day is far from being over!!


----------



## P_Z (Mar 13, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Thank you!! No they didnt mention everything about financial aid - i asked asked during my interview and jack had told me it was something separate


 
Congrats!! 

BTW Jack did tell me about financial aid on the phone when he called...


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 13, 2019)

P_Z said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> BTW Jack did tell me about financial aid on the phone when he called...


Really? I got scholarship information but that's not the same thing. He told you you were eligible for financial aid?


----------



## P_Z (Mar 13, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Really? I got scholarship information but that's not the same thing. He told you you were eligible for financial aid?



Oh, I think it was scholarship too... Not sure... Might be wrong... *¯\(ツ)/¯*


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

P_Z said:


> Oh, I think it was scholarship too... Not sure... Might be wrong... *¯\(ツ)/¯*


Did you have to ask about the scholarship or did he bring it up himself?


----------



## P_Z (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinz said:


> Did you have to ask about the scholarship or did he bring it up himself?



He told me without me asking about it... But I remember him saying financial aid, so now I'm confused haha he said like we want to give xx$ each year... Don't know if that's a scholarship or fin aid. Or what the actual difference between them are...


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

P_Z said:


> He told me without me asking about it... But I remember him saying financial aid, so now I'm confused haha he said like we want to give xx$ each year... Don't know if that's a scholarship or fin aid. Or what the actual difference between them are...


financial aid you have to apply for with your application, do you remember applying for something? if not, it's likely a scholarship and they really want you!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 13, 2019)

P_Z said:


> He told me without me asking about it... But I remember him saying financial aid, so now I'm confused haha he said like we want to give xx$ each year... Don't know if that's a scholarship or fin aid. Or what the actual difference between them are...


Yes i think that might be a scholarship but if they said financial aid im not so sure... They  told me they had 2 good news when i picked up the phone. They would definitely tell you without you asking i think


----------



## P_Z (Mar 13, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> Yes i think that might be a scholarship but if they said financial aid im not so sure... They  told me they had 2 good news when i picked up the phone. They would definitely tell you without you asking i think



Same


----------



## d890 (Mar 13, 2019)

P_Z said:


> Same


Is there a standard time frame in terms of how long after CP notifications come the Dir/ Screenwriting ones?


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Mar 13, 2019)

If we don’t get accepted, do we have to wait until everyone, including screenwriting/directing, is notified of their acceptance?

I have an out of state interview I only want to attend if I know for a fact that I haven’t been accepted.

Congrats to those with a slot!


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 13, 2019)

I guess there won't be more calls today. Do you think that this year they will extend from their 3 day method?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

Deleted member 21360 said:


> If we don’t get accepted, do we have to wait until everyone, including screenwriting/directing, is notified of their acceptance?
> 
> I have an out of state interview I only want to attend if I know for a fact that I haven’t been accepted.
> 
> Congrats to those with a slot!


From what I can gather, it seems that creative producing applicants who were accepted were notified of their decision status around the same time, if not a hair earlier, than those who were rejected. Screenwriting/Directing applicants were notified a few weeks after producers, so according to this site from last year it seems all producers find their status out before any Screenwriting/directing applicants do. Hope this helps


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 13, 2019)

So... I just got the call. Lance Weiler called me and told me he had a couple of good news. I got accepted and I was given a scholarship. 

I can't believe it!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> So... I just got the call. Lance Weiler called me and told me he had a couple of good news. I got accepted and I was given a scholarship.
> 
> I can't believe it!


Congrats!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 13, 2019)

Guys I just got a call from Lance! I'm accepted with a scholarship!!!!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Guys I just got a call from Lance! I'm accepted with a scholarship!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Kinz (Mar 13, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> So... I just got the call. Lance Weiler called me and told me he had a couple of good news. I got accepted and I was given a scholarship.
> 
> I can't believe it!





Yuk said:


> Guys I just got a call from Lance! I'm accepted with a scholarship!!!!



congrats guys!! see you in the fall!!!


----------



## Qingyue (Mar 13, 2019)

I guess (hope) the screenwriting/directing decision will come later than the CP program, since my interview was scheduled next week.

Congradulations to all of you who get admitted!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 14, 2019)

Im so happy for all these late news! Congratulation guys !!⭐️


----------



## Mitchomito (Mar 14, 2019)

Lance just called me. Also got accepted guys!

Thank you so much for all the help and I'm really happy to join you in September 

See you!!


----------



## Winnie850717 (Mar 14, 2019)

Mitchomito said:


> Lance just called me. Also got accepted guys!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help and I'm really happy to join you in September
> 
> See you!!



Congrats to you!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 14, 2019)

Mitchomito said:


> Lance just called me. Also got accepted guys!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help and I'm really happy to join you in September
> 
> See you!!


Best news ever!!!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 14, 2019)

Mitchomito said:


> Lance just called me. Also got accepted guys!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help and I'm really happy to join you in September
> 
> See you!!


Congratulations! Sounds like Columbia was your first choice


----------



## d890 (Mar 14, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like Columbia was your first choice


DO we know if Columbia has a fixed date for Directing/Screenwriting notifications? Or is it all on the same day? Also do we know how much later after CP they send out notifications?
#keepingchillandcasual


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 14, 2019)

d890 said:


> DO we know if Columbia has a fixed date for Directing/Screenwriting notifications? Or is it all on the same day? Also do we know how much later after CP they send out notifications?
> #keepingchillandcasual


From what I can gather, according to last year at least, Columbia sent out acceptance decisions within a 2-3 day period, with the rejection/waitlist decisions coming out a few days later. Also, it seems that Screenwriting/directing finds out about 2 weeks after producing does. I would expect end of March/Early April


----------



## Dan (Mar 14, 2019)

I wonder if they waitlist people without interviews...can us schlubs who have been neglected thus far cling to some shred of hope or is it all over for us...


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 15, 2019)

I AM IN!!!! Blythe called me!! I found out at work and everyone in the studio was cheering!!


----------



## filmschool0 (Mar 15, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> I AM IN!!!! Blythe called me!! I found out at work and everyone in the studio was cheering!!


Congratulations!
It's their fifth day of making calls. I wonder if they'll continue throughout the whole weekend


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 15, 2019)

i'm still waiting to interview next week too. trying not to read into the fact that i'm in the last batch :O


----------



## d890 (Mar 15, 2019)

abu2030 said:


> i'm still waiting to interview next week too. trying not to read into the fact that i'm in the last batch :O


Is this for Dir/ Screenwriting?


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 15, 2019)

yup.


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 16, 2019)

abu2030 said:


> i'm still waiting to interview next week too. trying not to read into the fact that i'm in the last batch :O


Hey dont worry! I was second to last to do the interview and i got in  it really doesn't mean anything


----------



## Kinz (Mar 17, 2019)

do we know when we should expect our acceptance packages?? 

also should we create a group for all of us going next year so we can stay in touch?? (i’m technologically challenged but i’m sure there must be an easy way to do this!!) 

I’M SO EXCITED


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinz said:


> do we know when we should expect our acceptance packages??
> 
> also should we create a group for all of us going next year so we can stay in touch?? (i’m technologically challenged but i’m sure there must be an easy way to do this!!)
> 
> I’M SO EXCITED



I'm also wondering the same thing. I'm going to email Blythe, sending her a thank you note, but I'll also ask about when we can expect formal acceptance letters with financial packages. I'll keep you updated!

If I recall, there's usually a facebook group generated by the school, so perhaps that info will come in the acceptance letter. I know in the other programs I got accepted to they had a facebook group I could join.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinz said:


> do we know when we should expect our acceptance packages??
> 
> also should we create a group for all of us going next year so we can stay in touch?? (i’m technologically challenged but i’m sure there must be an easy way to do this!!)
> 
> I’M SO EXCITED


Hi if I recall the call I had with Lance correctly he said within the next one or two weeks.
For now i added a student group on this website !


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 17, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Hi if I recall the call I had with Lance correctly he said within the next one or two weeks.
> For now i added a student group on this website !



Oh cool! Where can we find it?


----------



## Yuk (Mar 17, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Oh cool! Where can we find it?


You should be able to find it here !


			Student Groups


----------



## Kinz (Mar 17, 2019)

Yuk said:


> You should be able to find it here !
> 
> 
> Student Groups


i requested to join! ??


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Mar 18, 2019)

At this rate I realize I have not been accepted but I wish their website would tell me if I’m waitlisted or denied....hmmph


----------



## dariaeiche (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi everyone! 
I’m Daria from Kyiv, Ukraine. 

I got a call from Lance last Thursday! I’m in. 

Does anyone know what exactly the scholarship he mentioned means? 
Is it like a tuition fee discount or a living stipend? I can’t wait to receive more information on that. 

Really looking forward to see you guys in August! 

Daria


----------



## Kinz (Mar 19, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> I'm also wondering the same thing. I'm going to email Blythe, sending her a thank you note, but I'll also ask about when we can expect formal acceptance letters with financial packages. I'll keep you updated!
> 
> If I recall, there's usually a facebook group generated by the school, so perhaps that info will come in the acceptance letter. I know in the other programs I got accepted to they had a facebook group I could join.


did you ever hear back from Blythe? ???


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 19, 2019)

Kinz said:


> did you ever hear back from Blythe? ???



I did! She mentioned that we’d receive the formal acceptance letter either this week or the next. 

Also, do you think that if they didn’t mention scholarship on the phone then we didn’t receive anything?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 19, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> I did! She mentioned that we’d receive the formal acceptance letter either this week or the next.
> 
> Also, do you think that if they didn’t mention scholarship on the phone then we didn’t receive anything?


thanks for emailing!!!! 

and i'm not sure... I didn't hear anything about a scholarship but I'm really hoping maybe they will offer us something!! it likes like almost everyone was offered one on the phone so maybe they just forgot to mention it??? keeping my fingers crossed haha


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 19, 2019)

Kinz said:


> thanks for emailing!!!!
> 
> and i'm not sure... I didn't hear anything about a scholarship but I'm really hoping maybe they will offer us something!! it likes like almost everyone was offered one on the phone so maybe they just forgot to mention it??? keeping my fingers crossed haha


Having a slight panic attack because I’m now seeing that there was a separte application for financial aid that wasn’t FASFA that I never filled out and was due last month ? did anyone else forget to fill this out or I was so wrapped up in everything else that I complete by passed it?? I hope that this doesn’t effect any outcome for scholarships.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 19, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Having a slight panic attack because I’m now seeing that there was a separte application for financial aid that wasn’t FASFA that I never filled out and was due last month ? did anyone else forget to fill this out or I was so wrapped up in everything else that I complete by passed it?? I hope that this doesn’t effect any outcome for scholarships.


I'm pretty sure that the financial aid application that was due I think early feb? Was the basis for scholarship decision ?. This is what the email I received right after I submitted my application (not financial aid application but the actual school application) said:

For ALL applicants (International and Domestic): All MFA students who wish to be considered for scholarships and fellowships are required to submit a Financial application

I recommend contacting the financial aid office and explaining your situation ASAP.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 19, 2019)

I know we are supposed to receive official notification over the next week. But over the phone, Lance said that shortly he was going to send an email with all the information he just told me in the call. Has anyone received an email from your caller?


----------



## Yuk (Mar 19, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> I know we are supposed to receive official notification over the next week. But over the phone, Lance said that shortly he was going to send an email with all the information he just told me in the call. Has anyone received an email from your caller?


I was told the same and I didn't get anything. My mind was racing all over the place to the extent that I thought maybe I was not on the admitted list but they called the wrong person ?
I spoke to a few people on the forum and those people were told the same but didn't receive a followup email!


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 20, 2019)

I wonder if they make more call this week

and CONGRATS you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Dasha (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi everyone!! I've been prowling around this forum anonymously since December, but finally caved and made an account! I am a second Daria who was accepted to Columbia for creative producing this year, although I just go by Dasha and was born in the States. Pretty crazy coincidence. 

I was also awarded a scholarship, for which I'm very very grateful, but might still need to defer admission if I can't figure out how to pay for the rest of it, as I'm still paying off a lot of undergraduate loans. Anxiously awaiting more financial aid details!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 20, 2019)

Dasha said:


> Hi everyone!! I've been prowling around this forum anonymously since December, but finally caved and made an account! I am a second Daria who was accepted to Columbia for creative producing this year, although I just go by Dasha and was born in the States. Pretty crazy coincidence.
> 
> I was also awarded a scholarship, for which I'm very very grateful, but might still need to defer admission if I can't figure out how to pay for the rest of it, as I'm still paying off a lot of undergraduate loans. Anxiously awaiting more financial aid details!


Congrats!


----------



## Dasha (Mar 20, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Congrats!



Thank you, Cody!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2019)

Dasha said:


> I've been prowling around this forum anonymously since December, but finally caved and made an account!


I wonder how many lurkers are out there. ? ? ? ?️‍♀️ ?️‍♂️


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 20, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> I know we are supposed to receive official notification over the next week. But over the phone, Lance said that shortly he was going to send an email with all the information he just told me in the call. Has anyone received an email from your caller?


I wouldn't worry about it. Lance said we would get all the info shortly and then specified over the phone that it would take about 1 week to 2 weeks max. I think we will get it this week!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 20, 2019)

Are people received the call from producing track? Or Columbia has called both producing and production tracks already? I hope they can make more call this week..


----------



## d890 (Mar 20, 2019)

When might the dir/screenwriting calls be coming in, you think? ?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 20, 2019)

d890 said:


> When might the dir/screenwriting calls be coming in, you think? ?


Oh, so the dir/screenwriting hasn’t came out yet? Just for the producing at this time?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 20, 2019)

Kinz said:


> do we know when we should expect our acceptance packages??
> 
> also should we create a group for all of us going next year so we can stay in touch?? (i’m technologically challenged but i’m sure there must be an easy way to do this!!)
> 
> I’M SO EXCITED


Our year has a public group created by the school and we also have a private student only group we all created ourselves.


dariaeiche said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m Daria from Kyiv, Ukraine.
> 
> I got a call from Lance last Thursday! I’m in.
> ...



The "scholarship" is just a tuition credit. They deduct it from your bill.


Dasha said:


> Hi everyone!! I've been prowling around this forum anonymously since December, but finally caved and made an account! I am a second Daria who was accepted to Columbia for creative producing this year, although I just go by Dasha and was born in the States. Pretty crazy coincidence.
> 
> I was also awarded a scholarship, for which I'm very very grateful, but might still need to defer admission if I can't figure out how to pay for the rest of it, as I'm still paying off a lot of undergraduate loans. Anxiously awaiting more financial aid details!


I have a prvious post discussing financial aid in a previous post. Basically with a Grad+ US Gov Loan, you can cover your entire cost of attendance including rent, food and transportation. As long as you are a US citizen and dont have a bankrupcy, you will qualify. Then bundle all of your loans into a income based repayment plan.


----------



## Dasha (Mar 20, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> I have a prvious post discussing financial aid in a previous post. Basically with a Grad+ US Gov Loan, you can cover your entire cost of attendance including rent, food and transportation. As long as you are a US citizen and dont have a bankrupcy, you will qualify. Then bundle all of your loans into a income based repayment plan.



Thanks Patrick! I saw your post, and it was tremendously helpful. I will look into this more as well, but there exists a cap on how many federal loans a student may take out, and I'm fairly confident I would need to exceed that cap over my 3 years at Columbia, most certainly if they will factor in my undergraduate loans. 

My credit score is good enough to get favorable rates for private loans, but deferral might make more sense, as I have advanced to the final interview for a very very good job at Fox/Disney.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 20, 2019)

Dasha said:


> Thanks Patrick! I saw your post, and it was tremendously helpful. I will look into this more as well, but there exists a cap on how many federal loans a student may take out, and I'm fairly confident I would need to exceed that cap over my 3 years at Columbia, most certainly if they will factor in my undergraduate loans.
> 
> My credit score is good enough to get favorable rates for private loans, but deferral might make more sense, as I have advanced to the final interview for a very very good job at Fox/Disney.


There are NO CAPS on Grad+ loans. There are only caps on undergraduate loans. Once you are in grad school, loan caps go away. There is still a limit on Sub/Unsub loans, but Grad+ loans cover the remaining need without caps. 

Ask around, private loans are a mistake.


----------



## Dasha (Mar 20, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> There are NO CAPS on Grad+ loans. There are only caps on undergraduate loans. Once you are in grad school, loan caps go away. There is still a limit on Sub/Unsub loans, but Grad+ loans cover the remaining need without caps.
> 
> Ask around, private loans are a mistake.



I am also very opposed to private loans. And yes, you're right, I was looking at the wrong loan type. Very exciting that there are no caps for PLUS...Not sure how I'd pay for projects and such though. I'm switching to DM to get more advice, because it seems like you know your shit, but I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 20, 2019)

Dasha said:


> I am also very opposed to private loans. And yes, you're right, I was looking at the wrong loan type. Very exciting that there are no caps for PLUS...Not sure how I'd pay for projects and such though. I'm switching to DM to get more advice, because it seems like you know your shit, but I don't want to hijack this thread.


Its cool. I am sure lots of people have the same issues. 

Columbia offers a loan increase to cover your projects. 
I think it's $2500 (8to12 aka first year project) $3500 (D4 aka second year project) and up to $15k for a thesis, although if you are a producer, only the 8to12 and thesis would apply since youre not required to shoot a D4 as a producer. 

Whats great about the Grad+ loans is the ability to put them into income based repayment plans. They are very very forgiving. 
And the smart thing to do (and I had to figure this out on my own) is to go into REPAYMENT in your first year. If you are living on loans, your annual income will be very low. You won't have to pay towards your loans, but those years will count towards your loan forgiveness!


----------



## Dasha (Mar 20, 2019)

Guys, Patrick's the best  Send him all your questions! He gave me some great advice, and helpful info on housing as well.


----------



## d890 (Mar 21, 2019)

When might we be expecting decisions for Directing/Screenwriting you think??


----------



## Dasha (Mar 21, 2019)

d890 said:


> When might we be expecting decisions for Directing/Screenwriting you think??



You can straight-up call the Admissions office and ask if you want. (I did that a couple weeks ago for CP.) It's a staff member who answers, and they don't ask for your name or anything.


----------



## d890 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dasha said:


> You can straight-up call the Admissions office and ask if you want. (I did that a couple weeks ago for CP.) It's a staff member who answers, and they don't ask for your name or anything.


OOOOOHHH... Tempting...


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 21, 2019)

d890 said:


> When might we be expecting decisions for Directing/Screenwriting you think??


I imagine in the next week or so. If I recall correctly, there was something posted on this message board awhile back about the last interview taking place on March 20th. I imagine it takes them a few days at least to make final decisions and they will probably let us know sometime after.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 21, 2019)

Dasha said:


> Thanks Patrick! I saw your post, and it was tremendously helpful. I will look into this more as well, but there exists a cap on how many federal loans a student may take out, and I'm fairly confident I would need to exceed that cap over my 3 years at Columbia, most certainly if they will factor in my undergraduate loans.
> 
> My credit score is good enough to get favorable rates for private loans, but deferral might make more sense, as I have advanced to the final interview for a very very good job at Fox/Disney.





Dasha said:


> You can straight-up call the Admissions office and ask if you want. (I did that a couple weeks ago for CP.) It's a staff member who answers, and they don't ask for your name or anything.





d890 said:


> OOOOOHHH... Tempting...





Cody Young said:


> I imagine in the next week or so. If I recall correctly, there was something posted on this message board awhile back about the last interview taking place on March 20th. I imagine it takes them a few days at least to make final decisions and they will probably let us know sometime after.



I always think its funny when I'm waiting for a city bus and there is that person who keeps looking out into the street to see if the bus is coming. 

It gets there when it gets there, right? 
That bus is coming, enjoy these last moments before your life changes. Go swimming. Eat some cake.


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 21, 2019)

For those in CP who have received a scholarship - did you get any email with financial aid info?


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 21, 2019)

Just got my formal acceptance letter! Multiple letters in fact! Financial aid info attached. Will anyone be attending the Admitted Students Day? Would love to meet up!


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 21, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Just got my formal acceptance letter! Multiple letters in fact! Financial aid info attached. Will anyone be attending the Admitted Students Day? Would love to meet up!


Oh yes it's there! I would have loved to be there but I'm still in France ?


----------



## dariaeiche (Mar 21, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> For those in CP who have received a scholarship - did you get any email with financial aid info?


There's a link to follow inside the letter. You would need to log in to a separate portal to see the info regarding scholarship.


----------



## Kinz (Mar 21, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Just got my formal acceptance letter! Multiple letters in fact! Financial aid info attached. Will anyone be attending the Admitted Students Day? Would love to meet up!


I plan to attend!! i'm so excited!!! there are two days, one on the 29th and 31st! are you going to both?


----------



## dariaeiche (Mar 21, 2019)

Here's my Facebook profile if anyone wants to connect: https://www.facebook.com/daria.mykhailova 
I won't be attending Admitted Students Day unfortunately but really looking forward to meet all of you soon.


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 21, 2019)

Kinz said:


> I plan to attend!! i'm so excited!!! there are two days, one on the 29th and 31st! are you going to both?



Yay! Let's definitely plan to meet up, this has been such a journey! I think the one on the 29th might be a typo...the link brings me to an old expired event, and the letter refers to 2018.


----------



## Kinz (Mar 21, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Yay! Let's definitely plan to meet up, this has been such a journey! I think the one on the 29th might be a typo...the link brings me to an old expired event, and the letter refers to 2018.


oh weird!!!! i just figured they had a night one and a day one haha, was looking forward to the free wine and cheese
but yes let's meet up! this is so exciting ahhh


----------



## Dasha (Mar 21, 2019)

I will also not be going to students' day but will see all of you in the fall <3 I'm the only Dasha Gorin on Facebook if anyone wants to add me, and dasha.gorin on Instagram ?‍♀️


----------



## Kinz (Mar 21, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Yay! Let's definitely plan to meet up, this has been such a journey! I think the one on the 29th might be a typo...the link brings me to an old expired event, and the letter refers to 2018.


also are you planning on attending the other events that day?? the film noire one looks really cool


----------



## Kinz (Mar 21, 2019)

Dasha said:


> I will also not be going to students' day but will see all of you in the fall <3 I'm the only Dasha Gorin on Facebook if anyone wants to add me, and dasha.gorin on Instagram ?‍♀️


following you on insta! my handle is kiinder - and everyone else feel free to find me there! i don't have facebook at the moment but might cave and reactivate it haha


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 21, 2019)

Don't have instagram, but feel free to add me on facebook, my name is Adelaide Pallincourt


----------



## Xineph (Mar 21, 2019)

Not sure if this makes any difference to anybody, but I interviewed for the Screenwriting MFA Wednesday afternoon, and at the end they told me "you have the distinction of being the final person we're interviewing this year." So that at least tells you something about where they are in their process.


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 22, 2019)

hey guys, I ve been placed in waiting list this time. Hope to get in next year and see u!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 22, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> hey guys, I ve been placed in waiting list this time. Hope to get in next year and see u!


Hey don't give up hope. They pull from the waitlist through the summer (all the way up to first week of class I think). A good handful of my classmates were pulled from the waitlist!


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 22, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hey don't give up hope. They pull from the waitlist through the summer (all the way up to first week of class I think). A good handful of my classmates were pulled from the waitlist!


Thx! I ll try my best  but I doubt that I can ask for scholarship or some financial aid even if they pull me from the list . I think its not an option in this case, is it ?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 22, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> Thx! I ll try my best  but I doubt that I can ask for scholarship or some financial aid even if they pull me from the list . I think its not an option in this case, is it ?


Well, nobody at Columbia gets much aid. Their financial support for need-based students is laughable. As an international applicant the best you can do is just make all the preparations you can. Likely you would have to privately fund your tuition and cost of living anyway.

My advice is to continue your preparations and make a plan if you get the call. I'm not sure how the Visa situation works, but do what you can just in case. 

Regarding the waitlist, it's not that big. And I've always said strong MFA film applicants, on average, are probably getting 2-3 acceptances. That means slots open up.


----------



## d890 (Mar 22, 2019)

MargosMango said:


> Just got my formal acceptance letter! Multiple letters in fact! Financial aid info attached. Will anyone be attending the Admitted Students Day? Would love to meet up!



What date is Admitted Students day??


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 22, 2019)

d890 said:


> What date is Admitted Students day??


It’s on Saturday the 30th


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 26, 2019)

is it safe to assume all the directing/screenwriting folks have heard already?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 26, 2019)

Hopefully Screenwriting and Directing students start to hear back in time for Admitted Students day


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 26, 2019)

abu2030 said:


> is it safe to assume all the directing/screenwriting folks have heard already?


I don't think anyone for the directing/screenwriting has heard back yet? At least on this forum it seems that only the creative producing applicants have heard back.


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I don't think anyone for the directing/screenwriting has heard back yet? At least on this forum it seems that only the creative producing applicants have heard back.



oh great! I made the assumption that they'd called everyone already based on the admitted students day date, but it IS odd nobody here has heard either way. i'll continue to keep my fingers crossed for all of us then


----------



## d890 (Mar 26, 2019)

I


abu2030 said:


> oh great! I made the assumption that they'd called everyone already based on the admitted students day date, but it IS odd nobody here has heard either way. i'll continue to keep my fingers crossed for all of us then


 I haven't heard back yet... is this week THE week?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 26, 2019)

d890 said:


> I
> 
> I haven't heard back yet... is this week THE week?


I certainly hope so!!


----------



## JEC (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeah, far as I can tell, Columbia's said nothing to writing/directing applicants and I wasn't expecting to hear until the end of this month.


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 26, 2019)

d890 said:


> I
> 
> is this week THE week?



i honestly have no idea. the thread went silent last weekend so i panicked lol. sorry, i didn't mean to freak everyone out!


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 26, 2019)

Long time lurker...I was assuming we would find out this week because Admitted Student Day is Saturday. Is there more than one maybe? A few days doesn't seem like enough notice to attend.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 26, 2019)

ANG207 said:


> Long time lurker...I was assuming we would find out this week because Admitted Student Day is Saturday. Is there more than one maybe? A few days doesn't seem like enough notice to attend.


I agree. I do really hope to hear back by this week, I'm kinda hoping to attend


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I agree. I do really hope to hear back by this week, I'm kinda hoping to attend


Me too. And frankly, the anxiety of having my phone near me is wearing on me. I just want to know already!


----------



## Kinz (Mar 26, 2019)

ANG207 said:


> Long time lurker...I was assuming we would find out this week because Admitted Student Day is Saturday. Is there more than one maybe? A few days doesn't seem like enough notice to attend.


it's also possible that they will have a second admitted student day for the screenwriters and directors!


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 26, 2019)

QQ, has someone already paid the deposit? I'm wondering if I could do a credit card instead of a Wire Transfer. I know that sometimes international wires can have a big fee.


----------



## 504/11221 (Mar 26, 2019)

Kinz said:


> it's also possible that they will have a second admitted student day for the screenwriters and directors!



Hi, I’m also a screenwriting/directing candidate. 

I called today and they said we should know by the end of March (aka this week) and that should we be accepted we would be invited to attend the admitted students day this coming Saturday.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 26, 2019)

504/11221 said:


> Hi, I’m also a screenwriting/directing candidate.
> 
> I called today and they said we should know by the end of March (aka this week) and that should we be accepted we would be invited to attend the admitted students day this coming Saturday.


So it definitely seems like it will be this week. Fingers crossed for everybody!


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 26, 2019)

504/11221 said:


> Hi, I’m also a screenwriting/directing candidate.
> 
> I called today and they said we should know by the end of March (aka this week) and that should we be accepted we would be invited to attend the admitted students day this coming Saturday.


Thank you for doing that! So, one way or another we'll know by Friday.


----------



## adelaidepal (Mar 26, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> QQ, has someone already paid the deposit? I'm wondering if I could do a credit card instead of a Wire Transfer. I know that sometimes international wires can have a big fee.


I've used a credit card. You just need to click on the *Payment Due section* of your application and you should normally get that option


----------



## Yuk (Mar 26, 2019)

Fingers crossed for all the screenwriting/directing applicants! I can't wait to meet you guys in fall


----------



## MJones (Mar 27, 2019)

Does anyone know what the orientation week schedule looks like in late August? i know classes start the day after labor day, but curious if orientation is at all over the weekend bc of telluride film festival


----------



## sylsqui (Mar 27, 2019)

I just got a call! I'M IN!


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

sylsqui said:


> I just got a call! I'M IN!


Congrats lady! And no one else since?


----------



## Lundun2017 (Mar 27, 2019)

I got the call this afternoon (UK time) I'm in!!!


----------



## prsh259 (Mar 27, 2019)

Longtime lurker.. just got the call around 1pm EST! Congrats to everyone. Has anyone gotten the email(s) yet?


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 27, 2019)

Do they call waitlisters too?


----------



## Dasha (Mar 27, 2019)

prsh259 said:


> Longtime lurker.. just got the call around 1pm EST! Congrats to everyone. Has anyone gotten the email(s) yet?



I imagine it'll be at least a little different for you guys, but creative producing didn't get the email until 2 weeks after the calls started.


----------



## prsh259 (Mar 27, 2019)

Dasha said:


> I imagine it'll be at least a little different for you guys, but creative producing didn't get the email until 2 weeks after the calls started.


Oh damn.. would like some info on the admitted students event at least! Does anyone know if there's a Facebook event or anything?
Thanks!


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

prsh259 said:


> Longtime lurker.. just got the call around 1pm EST! Congrats to everyone. Has anyone gotten the email(s) yet?


Wondering if they call everyone who has been accepted on same day, or they spread it out... How was in for the CP people?


----------



## Dasha (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> Wondering if they call everyone who has been accepted on same day, or they spread it out... How was in for the CP people?



Spread out over 5 days, I think? At least 5 days. Screenwriting/Directing takes more people, so I would have guessed it's a longer process, but it sounds like someone called the admissions office earlier and was told that accepted students would be notified by the end of this week.


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

Dasha said:


> Spread out over 5 days, I think? At least 5 days. Screenwriting/Directing takes more people, so I would have guessed it's a longer process, but it sounds like someone called the admissions office earlier and was told that accepted students would be notified by the end of this week.


Just got the call, I'm in!


----------



## Dasha (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> Just got the call, I'm in!



Congrats!!  ?‍♀️


----------



## mftalbotm (Mar 27, 2019)

Congrats everyone who got in! I've been obsessively checking my phone all day, hope more calls are coming


----------



## Lexthescreenwriter (Mar 27, 2019)

mftalbotm said:


> Congrats everyone who got in! I've been obsessively checking my phone all day, hope more calls are coming


same


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 27, 2019)

Do they send emails too? Anyone from the East who's hear yet?


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 27, 2019)

Heard*


----------



## miqueld (Mar 27, 2019)

Vindhya said:


> Heard*


I’m east coast and I haven’t heard yet. I’m trying my best to be patient ?


----------



## vamdaliuke (Mar 27, 2019)

Longtime lurker too. Just got the call from Eric!


----------



## Kinz (Mar 27, 2019)

congrats everyone!! are any of you directing/screenwriting guys going to attend the accepted student lunch??


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

h


Kinz said:


> congrats everyone!! are any of you directing/screenwriting guys going to attend the accepted student lunch??


Haven't received the email yet so don't know when that is...


----------



## Kinz (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> h
> 
> Haven't received the email yet so don't know when that is...


it's this saturday! i think at 11:30.


----------



## Laika (Mar 27, 2019)

[QUOTE =“vamdaliuke，帖子：168497，成员：21582”]
长期潜伏着。刚接到Eric的电话！
[/引用]
Congrats! Is Eric your interviewer? And do you think they call all the Chinese students in one day?


----------



## Laika (Mar 27, 2019)

vamdaliuke said:


> Longtime lurker too. Just got the call from Eric!


Congrats! Is Eric your interviewer? And do you think they call all the Chinese students in one day?


----------



## vamdaliuke (Mar 27, 2019)

Laika said:


> Congrats! Is Eric your interviewer? And do you think they call all the Chinese students in one day?



Yes! He is my interviewer! I think they probably call in the order they interviewed? As I had my interview on Feb. 19th, probably the first day! So no worries


----------



## Laika (Mar 27, 2019)

vamdaliuke said:


> Yes! He is my interviewer! I think they probably call in the order they interviewed? As I had my interview on Feb. 19th, probably the first day! So no worries


omg that's so early. I thought it started from March! Anyway, thank u so much and congrats again!


----------



## Tarav92 (Mar 28, 2019)

Congrats everyone! I'm in too!


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 28, 2019)

Laika said:


> omg that's so early. I thought it started from March! Anyway, thank u so much and congrats again!


Hoping that's not the case. I interviewed on Feb. 20th.


----------



## Laika (Mar 28, 2019)

Tarav92 said:


> Congrats everyone! I'm in too!


Congrats! When did you get the call?


----------



## Laika (Mar 28, 2019)

ANG207 said:


> Hoping that's not the case. I interviewed on Feb. 20th.


We don't know the logic of sequence. Maybe there's no logic. : ) Let's wait.
BTW I misremembered my interview time... It's Feb.27th.


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 28, 2019)

Laika said:


> We don't know the logic of sequence. Maybe there's no logic. : ) Let's wait.
> BTW I misremembered my interview time... It's Feb.27th.


That's what I was thinking. There's probably no rhyme or reason. I'm trying to keep myself busy and just be patient.


----------



## Tarav92 (Mar 28, 2019)

Laika said:


> Congrats! When did you get the call?


Thanks! Yesterday


----------



## MargosMango (Mar 28, 2019)

Congratulations everyone! Nothing like waiting till the very end! Did they mentioned admitted students day? Very odd to give such short notices. I know Kinz and I will be attending, will anyone else be joining?


----------



## TheDirector (Mar 28, 2019)

Just got the call as well! Got in with a scholarship!!


----------



## doggmapeete (Mar 28, 2019)

So it seems safe to assume that if you don't get a call today or I guess tomorrow, and it seems like the waiting list applicants have been notified, that you probably didn't get in. So stressful. I feel like I have to huddle by my phone all day.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 28, 2019)

BTW, I don’t think accepted students day is film MFA specific. I think that is a Columbia College thing.


----------



## d890 (Mar 28, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> BTW, I don’t think accepted students day is film MFA specific. I think that is a Columbia College thing.


I got the call yesterday but have yet to receive an email, or anything about accepted students day... Maybe I will give them a ring.


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 28, 2019)

Is it safe to assume they've made all the calls there were to be made?


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 28, 2019)

d890 said:


> I got the call yesterday but have yet to receive an email, or anything about accepted students day... Maybe I will give them a ring.


Does it reflect on your application page?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 28, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who received your call. I got a call from Eric and I was out in the country so he left me a voicemail. I remember him telling me my voicemail sounded like I was a character in a Christopher Guest film. I still don't know what that means. 

After you've bragged on the internets and called you Nana, your elementary school teacher (to rub it in their face) and your childhood best friend who think they're better than you cause they have a bean-shaped swimming pool and an office chair with lumbar support (lets see if anyone gets that), you'll need to sit down and make a list of to-do's. 

Here are a couple of things you should put on that list:


Make sure you've filed your taxes for 2019. You'll need them for:
Your FAFSA. Fill it out ASAP and select Columbia University in the City of New York.
Once you recieve your acceptance packet in the mail you will get your CUID #. You should immediately register for the CU housing lottery through the CU Housing Portal. If you think you are going to need near-campus housing. Do it even if you arent sure. Get in que.
If you are a US independent student, without a bankruptcy, you will be able to take out US GOV Grad Plus Loans to cover your tuition, housing, food, travel, supplies and to fund some of your CU film projects. Basically, you will be able to be a fulltime filmmaker for the duration of your time at CU, if you want.

I am going to check in more often for the next month or so to help anyone with questions. 
Again, congratulations and welcome to the CU community.


----------



## d890 (Mar 28, 2019)

d890 said:


> I got the call yesterday but have yet to receive an email, or anything about accepted students day... Maybe I will give them a ring.


Soooooo... I gave them a ring. Apparently the accepted students thing this Saturday is for the film school only, and the emails with acceptance letters and info on the accepted students day etc will be sent out today, by the end of the day ?


----------



## Laika (Mar 28, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congrats to everyone who received your call. I got a call from Eric and I was out in the country so he left me a voicemail. I remember him telling me my voicemail sounded like I was a character in a Christopher Guest film. I still don't know what that means.
> 
> After you've bragged on the internets and called you Nana, your elementary school teacher (to rub it in their face) and your childhood best friend who think they're better than you cause they have a bean-shaped swimming pool and an office chair with lumbar support (lets see if anyone gets that), you'll need to sit down and make a list of to-do's.
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick, do you think they've made all the calls or it needs more days?


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Mar 28, 2019)

Vindhya said:


> Is it safe to assume they've made all the calls there were to be made?


I just called and whoever I spoke to said they’ll still be making calls all day today and tomorrow, as well as try to get out as many waitlist notifications as possible. She also said they’ll let people know in rejections if they should reapply or not.


----------



## Andre (Mar 28, 2019)

Guys, just got a call this morning! 11 am (NY time).
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 28, 2019)

I’m in! 1 pm NY time, Eric called. Hopefully I’ll meet some of you guys in person on Saturday! He verbally confirmed there’s more calls coming today/tomorrow. Fingers crossed for everyone else here!


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 28, 2019)

silvercolored said:


> She also said they’ll let people know in rejections if they should reapply or not.


Ouch. Makes sense... but also definitely not something anyone would want to hear ☹


----------



## akxv21 (Mar 28, 2019)

everyone who's been accepted for Scr/Dir, does your application status read 'Submitted' or has it changed?


----------



## abu2030 (Mar 28, 2019)

akxv21 said:


> does your application status read 'Submitted' or has it changed?



Still says submitted.


----------



## d890 (Mar 28, 2019)

abu2030 said:


> Still says submitted.


Yup.


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 28, 2019)

I got in!!! I am so happy. He did mention the reception on Saturday and acknowledges it is very short notice. If like to go, but not sure I can logistically.

I'm excited to meet you all!


----------



## prsh259 (Mar 29, 2019)

So has anyone gotten the official acceptance letter email yet?? I received an email about the accepted students event tomorrow but still not my official letter..

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow!!


----------



## d890 (Mar 29, 2019)

prsh259 said:


> So has anyone gotten the official acceptance letter email yet?? I received an email about the accepted students event tomorrow but still not my official letter..
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow!!


Yes same! I wonder when they'll send it. Looking forward to meeting you too!


----------



## Stephaniedupont (Mar 29, 2019)

Since the accepted students have received emails about the event tomorrow, do you think it's possible they could still be making calls today?


----------



## tisa (Mar 29, 2019)

Stephaniedupont said:


> Since the accepted students have received emails about the event tomorrow, do you think it's possible they could still be making calls today?




Yes. People have said above that they will be making calls all day (today).


----------



## akxv21 (Mar 29, 2019)

all quiet on the western front.. no calls today huh? :/


----------



## Cindy (Mar 29, 2019)

Is Eric makes all the calls or different people gonna call depends on who you interviewed you?


----------



## Olelele (Mar 29, 2019)

I guess the one who interviews. Has anybody got a call today?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 29, 2019)

I haven’t yet. I m also curious anyone got the call today?


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 29, 2019)

Cindy said:


> Is Eric makes all the calls or different people gonna call depends on who you interviewed you?


Eric called me, but he wasn't the one who interviewed me. So maybe he's making all the calls. That probably takes a while, esp with other responsibilities.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 29, 2019)

Stressful for last two days already. I just called the admission office, they said they still calling today till the early of next week. I hope we still have hopes in that.


----------



## d890 (Mar 29, 2019)

ANG207 said:


> Eric called me, but he wasn't the one who interviewed me. So maybe he's making all the calls. That probably takes a while, esp with other responsibilities.


Eric is the sweetest!


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 29, 2019)

d890 said:


> Eric is the sweetest!


He really was! I was so overwhelmed I could barely speak, and he was so kind.


----------



## ANG207 (Mar 29, 2019)

Cindy said:


> Stressful for last two days already. I just called the admission office, they said they still calling today till the early of next week. I hope we still have hopes in that.


Fingers crossed for you. The waiting really is agony.


----------



## Qingyue (Mar 29, 2019)

abu2030 said:


> Still says submitted.


hi abu2030! Just curious, who were your interviewers?


----------



## Qingyue (Mar 29, 2019)

Cindy said:


> Stressful for last two days already. I just called the admission office, they said they still calling today till the early of next week. I hope we still have hopes in that.


Then I’ll just assume they didn’t invite me to this admitted student thing! (Instead of rejecting...


----------



## Yuk (Mar 30, 2019)

How was the admitted students event?


----------



## akxv21 (Mar 31, 2019)

Did they say they're done reaching out to all admitted students, and is it just waitlists/rejections now - or should we still hope for calls Monday onwards for acceptance?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 31, 2019)

Yuk said:


> How was the admitted students event?


it was really chill! it was all arts accepted students but I mostly spoke to current producing students and picked their brain! and Ira was there and we chatted! it was fun, it definitely made me confident that this was where I was meant to be!


----------



## Stephaniedupont (Mar 31, 2019)

akxv21 said:


> Did they say they're done reaching out to all admitted students, and is it just waitlists/rejections now - or should we still hope for calls Monday onwards for acceptance?



Last year, I got a waitlist email two days after they called people with acceptances. I'm not sure how it's going to work this year. I have to say though, it's a bit odd and very short notice for the event to be taking place only a day or two after they notify accepted students.


----------



## kar031 (Mar 31, 2019)

Stephaniedupont said:


> Last year, I got a waitlist email two days after they called people with acceptances. I'm not sure how it's going to work this year. I have to say though, it's a bit odd and very short notice for the event to be taking place only a day or two after they notify accepted students.


Did you interview last year?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2019)

Andre said:


> Guys, just got a call this morning! 11 am (NY time).
> Good luck everyone!!


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker to help future applicants:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Stephaniedupont (Apr 1, 2019)

kar031 said:


> Did you interview last year?


Yes I did.


----------



## Vindhya (Apr 1, 2019)

Any waitlist emails yet?


----------



## crawarnz (Apr 1, 2019)

Radio silence today?


----------



## miqueld (Apr 1, 2019)

Sucks wondering whether or not I had a good shot and blew it in the interview? Or if my portfolio wasn't strong enough to begin with.


crawarnz said:


> Radio silence today?



Me: "I really want to pursue an MFA at Columbia"

Columbia: "lmoa o ya?"


----------



## Vindhya (Apr 1, 2019)

Anyone with a status update on their application page?


----------



## Laika (Apr 1, 2019)

Just want to know is there anyone has received the waitlist notification?


----------



## Otavi. (Apr 2, 2019)

Laika said:


> Just want to know is there anyone has received the waitlist notification?





Laika said:


> Just want to know is there anyone has received the waitlist notification?


 I have. for CP program


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 2, 2019)

silvercolored said:


> I just called and whoever I spoke to said they’ll still be making calls all day today and tomorrow, as well as try to get out as many waitlist notifications as possible. She also said they’ll let people know in rejections if they should reapply or not.


Oh shit, is that true? Seems rough to be like "please don't reapply."


Andre said:


> Guys, just got a call this morning! 11 am (NY time).
> Good luck everyone!!


Conquackulations!


abu2030 said:


> I’m in! 1 pm NY time, Eric called. Hopefully I’ll meet some of you guys in person on Saturday! He verbally confirmed there’s more calls coming today/tomorrow. Fingers crossed for everyone else here!


Confabulashunz!


ANG207 said:


> I got in!!! I am so happy. He did mention the reception on Saturday and acknowledges it is very short notice. If like to go, but not sure I can logistically.
> 
> I'm excited to meet you all!


Komgrapluations!


d890 said:


> Eric is the sweetest!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Let's revisit this comment after your first year.


----------



## mftalbotm (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi guys-- just found out I've been put on the waitlist! Not the best case scenario, but not the worst.  Does anyone know if they will accept supplemental material at this stage?


----------



## miqueld (Apr 2, 2019)

Got denied! I wonder if it was the interview that got me, or if my portfolio wasn't as strong from the start. The interview, conducted by an 80-year-old man with no sense of humor and another gentleman that never blinked, could have been better.  Good luck to everyone in the upcoming year!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 2, 2019)

mftalbotm said:


> Hi guys-- just found out I've been put on the waitlist! Not the best case scenario, but not the worst.  Does anyone know if they will accept supplemental material at this stage?


My advice is to just hang tight. They pull from the waitlist throughout the summer.


miqueld said:


> Got denied! I wonder if it was the interview that got me, or if my portfolio wasn't as strong from the start. The interview, conducted by an 80-year-old man with no sense of humor and another gentleman that never blinked, could have been better.  Good luck to everyone in the upcoming year!


Honestly, don't think too deep about it. Getting accepted and/or not accepted isn't actually a reflection of you as a person or applicant. There are LOTS of reasons for a rejection that may or may not have anything to do with you. There's always next year!


----------



## JEC (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, I got a waitlist letter as well today.


----------



## ANG207 (Apr 2, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congrats to everyone who received your call. I got a call from Eric and I was out in the country so he left me a voicemail. I remember him telling me my voicemail sounded like I was a character in a Christopher Guest film. I still don't know what that means.
> 
> After you've bragged on the internets and called you Nana, your elementary school teacher (to rub it in their face) and your childhood best friend who think they're better than you cause they have a bean-shaped swimming pool and an office chair with lumbar support (lets see if anyone gets that), you'll need to sit down and make a list of to-do's.
> 
> ...


I have a question regarding getting loans for living expenses: do we make an estimate and submit it to the school, or....? I didn't do that for undergrad, so not sure. Still waiting for my packet, but trying to do some preliminary planning.


----------



## d890 (Apr 2, 2019)

Just received acceptance packet!


----------



## Cody Young (Apr 2, 2019)

Waitlisted. Not what I hoped for, but not the end of the world. Now I just have to wait over the next few months and hope a spot opens up at AFI, my first choice, or Columbia, my second. Congrats to everyone who was accepted and to those who are in the same boat as myself. Waitlisters UNITE!!!


----------



## Otavi. (Apr 3, 2019)

Guys, how r international students get a loan for study? are there ways? As from what I heard its nearly impossible


----------



## Yuk (Apr 3, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> Guys, how r international students get a loan for study? are there ways? As from what I heard its nearly impossible


Normally you should try getting a loan in your own country. I haven't looked into it but I'm sure I won't be able to get a loan in the US as an international student.


----------



## mweck01 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi everyone- this place has been keeping me sane during the application process; I’ve also been waitlisted for Columbia, so maybe I will see some of you if I’m taken off of it- if not, I’ll meet those of you going to USC!


----------



## Otavi. (Apr 3, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Normally you should try getting a loan in your own country. I haven't looked into it but I'm sure I won't be able to get a loan in the US as an international student.



yeah, I ve already checked it in my countrey. not an option. 20+ % and very small chance to get a loan


----------



## adelaidepal (Apr 3, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Waitlisted. Not what I hoped for, but not the end of the world. Now I just have to wait over the next few months and hope a spot opens up at AFI, my first choice, or Columbia, my second. Congrats to everyone who was accepted and to those who are in the same boat as myself. Waitlisters UNITE!!!


It's really a bummer not knowing yet, but I'm sure you will have at least one of these amazing schools to choose from! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Otavi. (Apr 3, 2019)

guys, has anyone applied for Assistantships? when should we apply for it and what are the chances?


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Apr 3, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> guys, has anyone applied for Assistantships? when should we apply for it and what are the chances?


That is a great question. I definitely need to look into it.


----------



## akxv21 (Apr 4, 2019)

Has anybody been notified of being on the "high waitlist"? I read in earlier years that they sent out notifications that just said "waitlist" as well as "high waitlist".. Mine just says waitlist, but wondering if anybody received the 'high' distinction/ if Columbia still does that..


----------



## Stephaniedupont (Apr 4, 2019)

akxv21 said:


> Has anybody been notified of being on the "high waitlist"? I read in earlier years that they sent out notifications that just said "waitlist" as well as "high waitlist".. Mine just says waitlist, but wondering if anybody received the 'high' distinction/ if Columbia still does that..


From what I read, they stopped doing that. Having been through this last year, nobody I knew who was on the waitlist had a high or low in their waitlist notifications. Even though there's most probably secret ranking, they claim that the waitlist is made of a small group of people and that it is not ranked.


----------



## WriterK90 (Apr 4, 2019)

I just received my rejection letter for screenwriting/directing. Got an email at 5:51 pm est. I never interviewed so I knew it was coming but just wanted to update.


----------



## Cody Young (Apr 4, 2019)

adelaidepal said:


> It's really a bummer not knowing yet, but I'm sure you will have at least one of these amazing schools to choose from! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Thanks, I certainly appreciate the thought! Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 7, 2019)

ANG207 said:


> I have a question regarding getting loans for living expenses: do we make an estimate and submit it to the school, or....? I didn't do that for undergrad, so not sure. Still waiting for my packet, but trying to do some preliminary planning.


The school has a form called "Budget Adjustment Form" you can find it here:




__





						Forms & Documents | Columbia University Student Financial Services
					






					sfs.columbia.edu
				




That form gives a breakdown of the monthly expense limits you can borrow. You would also submit that form to get an increase. Columbia allows you to borrow up to $2,000 per month for housing during the 9 mo school year. You will need to provide a copy of your lease along with that form and submit for an increase.



Otavi. said:


> guys, has anyone applied for Assistantships? when should we apply for it and what are the chances?



Student worker jobs come in your second year. I don't think first years are allowed to work those jobs, although I think they have made exceptions in the past. Every second year is guaranteed a student worker position in the second year. I believe. There is an application process.


----------



## abu2030 (Apr 8, 2019)

Qingyue said:


> hi abu2030! Just curious, who were your interviewers?



Did i respond to this yet? it was Dan and Matthew. They were very nice.

I applied as a director/screenwriter but judging by how the interview went it looks like they thought of me as more of a screenwriter which makes sense and doesn't really seem to matter at all given that they don't care what we focus on once we're in the program.


----------



## Chelsie (Apr 10, 2019)

Has anybody been accepted off the waitlist yet?


----------



## Dasha (Apr 10, 2019)

Chelsie said:


> Has anybody been accepted off the waitlist yet?


Our deadline to give a final answer is April 16. I don't think they'll take anyone from the waitlist until then, because we are technically able to change our minds until then, even if we initially reject the offer. I know some people who aren't accepting the offer though, so hang tight!


----------



## sortofawriter (Apr 12, 2019)

I got an invitation to interview today which I found really strange...anybody else get that message?


----------



## Yuk (Apr 12, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> I got an invitation to interview today which I found really strange...anybody else get that message?


?that does sound unusual since our deposit is due in a few days. May I ask which program you applied to?


----------



## sortofawriter (Apr 12, 2019)

Yuk said:


> ?that does sound unusual since our deposit is due in a few days. May I ask which program you applied to?



That’s exactly what I was thinking. Screenwriting.


----------



## Yuk (Apr 12, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking. Screenwriting.


I have no idea what's happening but good luck on your interview!


----------



## strugglingwriteryikes (Apr 13, 2019)

@sortofawriter can I ask if you had been rejected and THEN just received an interview request? Or was it just radio silence until now? Somewhat strange but congrats and good luck! Sending good vibes your way


----------



## sortofawriter (Apr 13, 2019)

strugglingwriteryikes said:


> @sortofawriter can I ask if you had been rejected and THEN just received an interview request? Or was it just radio silence until now? Somewhat strange but congrats and good luck! Sending good vibes your way



It was radio silence. Thank you! Yeah it’s way weird but I’m going with it


----------



## strugglingwriteryikes (Apr 18, 2019)

Anyone gotten off the waitlist yet?


----------



## akxv21 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey. Anybody here turning down the acceptance offer? _eagerly waiting on wait list_


----------



## Dasha (Apr 24, 2019)

akxv21 said:


> Hey. Anybody here turning down the acceptance offer? _eagerly waiting on wait list_



I know several people who are turning down their acceptances! Based on what I've heard from Patrick Clement and other students, it's totally standard for them to continue taking people off the waitlist throughout the summer. Best of luck to you!


----------



## mftalbotm (Apr 26, 2019)

akxv21 said:


> Hey. Anybody here turning down the acceptance offer? _eagerly waiting on wait list_


same! ?


----------



## mftalbotm (May 16, 2019)

Hi all-- got the call from Eric yesterday!  Super excited, but now overwhelmed by how I am going to pay for this.  Any other accepted/current students have any insight or advice?


----------



## Chris W (May 19, 2019)

I interviewed @Patrick Clement for an article on Columbia.  Enjoy!









						Q & A With Patrick Clement, Columbia MFA Screenwriting & Directing Student
					

Recently I had the pleasure talking with long time forum member Patrick Clement who is currently in his fourth year at Columbia's Screenwriting & Directing MFA program.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (May 21, 2019)

mftalbotm said:


> Hi all-- got the call from Eric yesterday!  Super excited, but now overwhelmed by how I am going to pay for this.  Any other accepted/current students have any insight or advice?




Which program did he call for? Congrats!


----------



## Patrick Clement (May 22, 2019)

mftalbotm said:


> Hi all-- got the call from Eric yesterday!  Super excited, but now overwhelmed by how I am going to pay for this.  Any other accepted/current students have any insight or advice?


Eric calls for directing, you must have been pulled off of the waiting list?


----------



## mftalbotm (May 23, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> Eric calls for directing, you must have been pulled off of the waiting list?


Yes! Screenwriting/directing. ?


----------



## Patrick Clement (May 23, 2019)

mftalbotm said:


> Yes! Screenwriting/directing. ?


Congrats!


----------



## Cool_Gurl (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi there! Did anyone who got accepted apply for last year and was rejected? If so, what was your process like in strengthening your application?


----------



## Deleted member 21360 (Jul 27, 2019)

Got the call yesterday that I've been accepted off of the waitlist!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 5, 2019)

Congrats everyone!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169606968643862530


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

